# Mis puntos de entrada para comprar plata física



## Golden (20 Mar 2018)

----------------


----------



## irracional (20 Mar 2018)

La plata fisica no sirve para nada.

Lo mejor es el Bitcoin, hay que meter todo el dinero en Bitcoin.

Bitcoin señores!!


----------



## conde84 (22 Mar 2018)

Muy instructivo tu blog, lo leeré con frecuencia, espero que dure y tenga el éxito que merece.


----------



## Futilvago (22 Mar 2018)

Para invertir en plata, ¿cómo lo haces? ¿Plata física, ETFs?


----------



## Futilvago (22 Mar 2018)

Gracias, estaré pendiente, un saludo.


----------



## Viruss (24 Mar 2018)

Pillo sitio, gracias por la aportación.


----------



## mk73 (25 Mar 2018)

Tu articulo esta muy bien. Lo unico que la plata pone de los nervios porqe nunca sube mucho, sube algo y luego baja mas. Y hasta a veces parece , o me parece, comprar chatarra. Imaginate con 5.000€ por ejs la de plata q puedes comprar. Algo complicado de llevarla en el bolsillo del pantalon.
El orro, se me hace mucho mas atractivo y en cualquier sitio te lo aceptan enseguida. Es como un dinero universal, y mucho mas manejable o portable q la plata. Esos 5.000€ en orro se pueden traducir a varias onzas q te metes en el bolsillo. 

Sigue aportando tus comentarios, te leere muy agusto. Gracias.


----------



## fran69 (28 Mar 2018)

Muy bueno tus articulos en tu blog.... enhorabuena

---------- Post added 28-mar-2018 at 21:33 ----------

Yo diria que cada metal tiene su tiempo,,, para ello lo mejor utilizar los ratios, desde luego en un ratio de 80 o superior no malgastaria ni un centimo comprando oro,,, solo compraria plata,,, vale aquello de, me gusta mucho el oro, por eso compro plata,,,, cada metal creo tienen su tiempo, no me vale aquello del volumen de plata, me hace mucha gracia lo de salir corriendo, con la plata no puedo, con el oro si,,, corriendo? Adonde?.... para mi es absurdo, el ratio y mas fundamentales indican compra de plata, el oro ya tubo su momento y lo tendra de nuevo, de hecho mucha de la plata comprada este ultimo año y medio debera ser permutada por oro en ratios de nuevo cercanos a 30/1

---------- Post added 28-mar-2018 at 21:41 ----------

El oro de inversion y la plata tambien tendran su momento para ser permutado por el oro numismatico, del cual ni mucho menos es buen momento para comprar ahora, todo llegara, los 50 dolares en la plata es un tapon de mas de 45 años (graficamente se llama una taza), sin duda lo rompera, y desde luego en hacerlo por la distancia de los toques de la neck de la taza se merece un 120 dolares casi con total seguridad, desde luego entonces el 50 dolares funcionara como un robusto soporte para la plata como en el presente ha funcionado el 1000 dolares con el oro.


----------



## fran69 (3 Abr 2018)

Sobre el grafico de la plata y la figura de largo plazo de taza que comentaba en el post anterior, Unai Gaztelumendi lo ha puesto en su blog,,,,
, como bien dije estamos en la terminacion de el asa, despues de 37 años (ahi es nada) evidentemente,,, cuanto mas ancho es la taza mas proyeccion alcista tiene....

Tic tac tic tac ...

Abronchense, nos vamos a divertir de lo lindo


----------



## Munitas (5 Abr 2018)

hola, tendría acceso a plata en lo que se llama granaya, para joyería. plata fina sin trabajar y por tanto a menor precio por peso que el de las monedas. Veis recomendable comprar éste tipo de plata o es absurdo?


----------



## conde84 (5 Abr 2018)

Munitas dijo:


> hola, tendría acceso a plata en lo que se llama granaya, para joyería. plata fina sin trabajar y por tanto a menor precio por peso que el de las monedas. Veis recomendable comprar éste tipo de plata o es absurdo?



Lo compras mas barato y lo venderas mas barato, por lo tanto te quedas en las mismas, a no ser que encuentres una oferta buenisima, yo pasaria de granaya y tiraria a por las monedas mas baratas, mucho mas faciles de vender.


----------



## fran69 (5 Abr 2018)

Comentando un poquito sobre ratios Ag/Au,,,recordemos los siguientes
Ratio historico 15/1
Ratio Geologico 10/1
Ratio medio de los ultimos 50 años. 42/1.
Sin lugar a dudas bajo mi opinion el desacople en el ratio viene dado por la industria, la industria necesita ingentes cantidades de plata y la necesita barata,,, sobre todo desde finales de la II guerra mundial, es cuando entra el loby industrial a trabajar de la mano del gobierno USA y empieza la manipulacion sin medida del precio, primero vendiendo al mercado todas las reservas de plata que tenia E.E.U.U que no eran pocas hasta agotarlas definitivamente, mas tarde la manipulacion pasa a los derivados financieros, que ya conocemos como funcionan.
Si la industria no necesitara de la plata como el segundo despues del petroleo elemento mas importante, seguramente los ratios historicos (1/15) o geologicos (1/10) estarian a dia de hoy vigentes, y tendriamos precios de la plata rondando los 80/90 euros para el precio actual del oro de sobre 1.100e, se encontrara algun sustituto en algunos sectores industriales para ella, pero seguramente no para todos, con lo que lo de volver a ratios historicos lo descarto, no lo permitira el loby industrial, pero volver a ratios mas coherentes eso creo sera muy muy factible,,,, mi apuesta personal para los metales es un 3000/3500 euros el Au y 100/120 euros Ag., en los proximos 4/5 años, pasito a pasito,


----------



## Munitas (6 Abr 2018)

gracias, pues descartaré esa opción y buscaré monedas acuñadas.


----------



## asqueado (6 Abr 2018)

Golden dijo:


> No te recomiendo comprar granalla. Como dice Conde84 lo tendrás que vender más barato y además te costará mucho más venderlo. Estarás limitado al mercado de joyería.



Cuando recomiendas no comprar granalla, es que has tenido alguna experiencia con la misma ?
La granalla la compraras mas barata que cualquier moneda, pero las dos cosas son plata no? al igual que pasa con el oro.
Porque me costara mucho mas venderlo, que pasa que el mercado de la joyeria es pequeño, pues la granalla es la base junto con el cobre para realizar las piezas del kilataje. Yo voy a un taller de joyeria y me compran antes la granalla que una moneda, porque la moneda la tienen que fundir y hacer granalla.
Voy a resumirte una historia de los años posteriores a nuestra guerra civil, se paso bastante hambruna todo aquel que no tuviera bastantes medios economicos o tuviera metales preciosos, pues bien mi abuela fue cosaria durante muchos años en ir de la capital a los pueblos llevando y trayendo alimentos de un sitio a otro, y me contaba historias de las cuales aquellos que tenian monedas de plata y oro, rompian parte ( trozos) de las mismas para conseguir lo que necesitaban.
Hay que tener de todo como en la botica, no se puede decir de este agua no bebere, yo tengo algunos kilos de granalla, por si acaso:XX:
Y porque tengo que vender mas barato segun dices, cuando todos aquellos que compramos en los años 70 y 80 hemos duplicado o triplicado la inversion que hicimos. Preguntale a todos aquellos que se compraron cadenas, pulseras, etc. etc. de oro donde costaba el gramo de oro trabajado de 18 kilates a 1000 de las antiguas pesetas, y ahora por necesidad lo han vendido extraordinariamente bien, en fin, para gustos los colores


----------



## Orooo (7 Abr 2018)

Pero todo dependera del precio al que puedas conseguir la granalla no? Si la diferencia es minima no vale la pena, pero si es mucha...

Se pueden hacer lingotes con la granalla.


----------



## conde84 (7 Abr 2018)

asqueado dijo:


> Cuando recomiendas no comprar granalla, es que has tenido alguna experiencia con la misma ?
> La granalla la compraras mas barata que cualquier moneda, pero las dos cosas son plata no? al igual que pasa con el oro.
> Porque me costara mucho mas venderlo, que pasa que el mercado de la joyeria es pequeño, pues la granalla es la base junto con el cobre para realizar las piezas del kilataje. Yo voy a un taller de joyeria y me compran antes la granalla que una moneda, porque la moneda la tienen que fundir y hacer granalla.
> Voy a resumirte una historia de los años posteriores a nuestra guerra civil, se paso bastante hambruna todo aquel que no tuviera bastantes medios economicos o tuviera metales preciosos, pues bien mi abuela fue cosaria durante muchos años en ir de la capital a los pueblos llevando y trayendo alimentos de un sitio a otro, y me contaba historias de las cuales aquellos que tenian monedas de plata y oro, rompian parte ( trozos) de las mismas para conseguir lo que necesitaban.
> ...



El forero habla de comprar granalla ahora al precio de ahora, no se está discutiendo lo que ganaron los que compraron en los 70 porque obviamente ganarían comprando granalla, monedas, o tenedores de plata.

Por cierto ¿La granalla se compra a spot puro y duro?


----------



## Orooo (7 Abr 2018)

A que precio se puede conseguir la granalla?


----------



## asqueado (7 Abr 2018)

conde84 dijo:


> El forero habla de comprar granalla ahora al precio de ahora, no se está discutiendo lo que ganaron los que compraron en los 70 porque obviamente ganarían comprando granalla, monedas, o tenedores de plata.
> 
> Por cierto ¿La granalla se compra a spot puro y duro?



Y quien esta diciendo lo contrario :


----------



## conde84 (7 Abr 2018)

asqueado dijo:


> Y quien esta diciendo lo contrario :



¿a cuanto se consigue la granalla?
Por comparar precios


----------



## asqueado (7 Abr 2018)

conde84 dijo:


> ¿a cuanto se consigue la granalla?
> Por comparar precios



No lo se, la ultima la compre hace algunos meses y no me acuerdo a como, desde luego mas barata que al precio de spot que estaba y sin el .......


----------



## Orooo (8 Abr 2018)

asqueado dijo:


> No lo se, la ultima la compre hace algunos meses y no me acuerdo a como, desde luego mas barata que al precio de spot que estaba y sin el .......



Te refieres a precio spot sin pagar iva?

Pues no esta nada mal.

Si se puede conseguir la granalla de plata a un precio por debajo del spot sin pagar iva, no veo donde esta el problema. La plata es la misma.


----------



## asqueado (8 Abr 2018)

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::
SIN COMENTARIOS
QUE NIVEL ::::


----------



## NOVATO PER SE (11 Abr 2018)

Da miedo, solo espero que sea en 2025 o 2030, para que nos de tiempo a prepararnos.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 May 2019)

yo estoy pensando comprar algo de oro y plata, en moneda o lingotes, unos cinco mil euros.

que monedas dan mas plata por menos euros, donde se pueden comprar sin iva, algún consejo para un novato en esto?


----------



## Emigro Botín (19 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> yo estoy pensando comprar algo de oro y plata, en moneda o lingotes, unos cinco mil euros.
> 
> que monedas dan mas plata por menos euros, donde se pueden comprar sin iva, algún consejo para un novato en esto?



Yo insisto en esto, puedes comentarnos que aconsejas comprar para empezar?
Qué lingotes y que monedas?
Gracias por el hilo.


----------



## Higadillas (19 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> yo estoy pensando comprar algo de oro y plata, en moneda o lingotes, unos cinco mil euros.
> 
> que monedas dan mas plata por menos euros, donde se pueden comprar sin iva, algún consejo para un novato en esto?




Yo en tu situación pillaría 2 krugerrand 1 oz de oro (o 6 medias onzas, también vale maple leaf candadiense), un lingote de 1 kg de plata y el resto filarmónicas, eagles, o maples de a onza.

El oro lo puedes comprar sin iva en el andorrano o tiendas online similares. Para comprar plata sin iva tienes que hacerlo o bien de particular a particular o en webs extranjeras, algun compañero podrá aconsejarte alguna.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 May 2019)

gracias a los dos.

soy de Madrid, entiendo que no habrá gastos de envio si compro físico en la ciudad, tienda o particular.

pero eso va después, ahora estoy con los puntos de entrada.

no me planteo escenario mad max, pero si que sea fácil la convertibilidad a euros o lo que sea.

como onza y media de oro, casi un par de miles en lingotes de plata y el resto en monedas.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 May 2019)

estoy mirando webs de monedas y es un lio, te vuelves loco para averiguar el ratio metal/precio.


----------



## MIP (19 May 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Si te gusta el riesgo y vivir al límite, hay tiendas en Estonia sin iva, me han dicho...



Me fio mas de un sitio como Celtic Gold que del 98% de las webs españolas.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 May 2019)

como se certifica que no te han dado tungsteno por oro o lo que sea por plata?

entrar a un compro oro a que te lo tasen no me parece la mejor opción.


----------



## Incorrezto (20 May 2019)

como es que cuesta menos en moneda que en lingote? 

ya he mirado, y es plata 100%


----------



## MIP (20 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> como es que cuesta menos en moneda que en lingote?
> 
> ya he mirado, y es plata 100%



Porque en algunos países europeos las monedas no llevan IVA y los lingotes si llevan en todos los casos. 

De eso se aprovechan algunos vendedores.


----------



## Duisenberg (20 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> como es que cuesta menos en moneda que en lingote?
> 
> ya he mirado, y es plata 100%



Algún conforero te recomendaba comprar un lingote de plata de 1 kilo. Mi consejo de neófito es que te compres 32 ó 33 onzas de plata: más baratas y mayor liquidez que el lingote.

Las que menos sobreprecio tienen respecto a spot van a ser las filarmonicas o canguros, pero se trata de ir comparando precio de diferentes monedas.


----------



## Incorrezto (20 May 2019)

soy novato en el tema, me estoy empapando de conceptos y haciendo idea sobre precios.

la idea no es mercadear, o sea que la facilidad de venta no es lo mas importante.

500e de golpe no es demasiado.


----------



## Duisenberg (20 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> soy novato en el tema, me estoy empapando de conceptos y haciendo idea sobre precios.
> 
> la idea no es mercadear, o sea que la facilidad de venta no es lo mas importante.
> 500e de golpe no es demasiado.



Lo que yo he sacado en claro es que el físico no es para especular sino para proteger el patrimonio. 

A día de hoy comprar un lingote de plata de 1 kilo, te sale por más dinero que comprar 32 ó 33 onzas y si en algún momento dado tienes que deshacerte de esa plata, y aunque lo hagas de una sola vez, agradecerás tener el kilo repartido en 32-33 ”porciones" y quien te lo compre, también.

A día de hoy 500 euros igual no te parece mucho, pero mira cual es la cotización de la plata. En el futuro pude ser muy superior.

Pasaté por este hilo, a mi me parece muy interesante y muy ilustrativo.

Evolución del precio del Oro VI

P.D. Las krugerrands de oro para el madmax suena muy bien pero no deja de ser cosa de películas.


----------



## Incorrezto (20 May 2019)

Duisenberg dijo:


> Lo que yo he sacado en claro es que el físico no es para especular sino para proteger el patrimonio.
> 
> A día de hoy comprar un lingote de plata de 1 kilo, te sale por más dinero que comprar 32 ó 33 onzas y si en algún momento dado tienes que deshacerte de esa plata, y aunque lo hagas de una sola vez, agradecerás tener el kilo repartido en 32-33 ”porciones" y quien te lo compre, también.
> 
> ...



Exacto, yo quiero proteger para el futuro el bancolchón, tenerlo en metales.
La idea era un tercio oro en medias onzas, un tercio plata en kilos y un tercio monedas varias.
Pero claro, pensaba que habría mas metal por el mismo dinero cuanto mas grande el formato.

Estoy suscrito a ese hilo, leyendo el blog del OP de este hilo, es un mundo.


----------



## asqueado (23 May 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Hola a todos, hacía mucho tiempo que no actualizaba esto.
> Aprovecho para daros las gracias por el interés en este hilo y comentar alguna cuestión que se ha hablado por aquí.
> 
> A grandes rasgos sobre los lingotes y monedas:
> ...



Todo lo que cuenta en este hilo es por su experiencia, por lo que ha leído o que le han contado.


----------



## Tumama (24 May 2019)

Gracias por el hilo. También tenía ganas de comprar algunas monedas como para tener, pero cuando entro a esas webs veo que, como dice @Incorrezto, es todo un mundo.

Pensé que el valor de las monedas era por el metal que contenía, pero en realidad puede verse que hay cierta diferencia de precio entre unas y otras del mismo peso, o mismo modelo diferente peso:

Por ejemplo 1/4oz / 2019:
- Maple Leaf : 326,89€ = 42€/g
- Filarmónica : 329,76€ = 42,44€/g
- American Eagle : 331,62€ = 42,67€/g



Por ejemplo 1/2oz / 2019:
- Maple Leaf : 628,38€ = 40,41€/g
- Filarmónica : 628,95€ = 40,44€/g
- American Eagle : 636,99€ = 40,96€/g


Entiendo que el 5% de diferencia entre 1/4oz y 1/2oz pueda ser por la cantidad.
Pero hay un 1% de diferencia también entre unas y otras.

¿Da igual qué moneda se compre si es sólo para preservar el patrimonio, como un ahorro? ¿O cual sería el motivo para comprar una American Eagle en lugar de una Maple?

--- Edit ---
He buscado en Celtic Gold, porque lo mencionan por aquí, y la diferencia de precio es bastante:

Por ejemplo 1/4oz / 2019:
- Maple Leaf : 326,89€ / En Celtic Gold: €310,17. (Si es de años anteriores, más baratas aún.)
- Filarmónica : 329,76€ / En Celtic Gold: €312,49
- American Eagle : 331,62€ / En Celtic Gold: €314,02

¿Cuál es el truco?


----------



## Tumama (25 May 2019)

¡Gracias por la info @Golden!

Otra pregunta te hago: ¿Por qué ocurre que la misma moneda, pero de años anteriores, baja en precio? Ejemplo: filarmónica 2019, 2018, ..., 2011.

Supongo que lo hacen para “devaluar” las viejas y mantener la demanda de monedas nuevas, lo mismo que con el dinero. Porque de otro modo no tiene mucho sentido, ya que si son de oro, fuera de circulación, no se gastan ni envejecen.

De todos modos imagino también que el precio de esas monedas bajaría con una asíntota en el precio del metal a granel.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (25 May 2019)

Pillo sitio en hilo interesante


----------



## Jake el perro (3 Jun 2019)

Buen hilo.


----------



## Berciano230 (3 Jun 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Pura estrategia comercial para deshacerse de stock antiguo. Además cuando se venden de años anteriores muchas pueden ser "circuladas" procedentes de recompras y eso siempre es más barato.
> 
> No siempre es así. Hay comercios que cuando llegan las nuevas automáticamente suben de precio las del año anterior, porque saben que hay compradores que "coleccionan" onzas de cada año y esperan a ver si pueden venderlas más caras a los que todavía no las compraron.
> 
> ...



Y a la inversa? Si esa moneda no tiene valor de colección te pagan igual un mapfle del 2019 que uno del 2012?


Namasté


----------



## Jake el perro (3 Jun 2019)

berciano230 dijo:


> Y a la inversa? Si esa moneda no tiene valor de colección te pagan igual un mapfle del 2019 que uno del 2012?
> 
> 
> Namasté



Yo no entiendo mucho pero por lo que he preguntado, si la moneda está encapsulada o sin circular, te pagarán por peso y eso hace que de lo mismo el año de emisión, tanto en plata como en oro


----------



## Jake el perro (3 Jun 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Comparto por si es de vuestro interés.
> 
> *Mis puntos de entrada para comprar plata física*
> 
> ...



Por cierto, muchas gracias por tus explicaciones, son claras y sencillas de entender.

Hoy lunes 3 de junio la plata sube y se encuentra en 13,17. ¿ Según tus gráficos no sería buen momento para comprar todo y encontrar onzas por menos de 16 euros ?

Por ejemplo

*KANGAROO de plata de 1 onza*

Añadir este producto a mi lista de favoritos.

¡Compartir en Facebook!
Impresión
*15,09 €*


----------



## Toctocquienes (4 Jun 2019)

Hola ¿Dónde compráis el metal físico? ¿Hay alguna tienda online de referencia?
Un saludo.


----------



## h2o ras (4 Jun 2019)

Pillo sitio


----------



## Jake el perro (4 Jun 2019)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Hola ¿Dónde compráis el metal físico? ¿Hay alguna tienda online de referencia?
> Un saludo.



Yo te puedo recomendar Gold Silver. Son belgas y te guardan pedidos durante 18 meses para pagar un solo gasto de envío. Y además tienen buenos precios.


----------



## juanantonioperez (4 Jun 2019)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Hola ¿Dónde compráis el metal físico? ¿Hay alguna tienda online de referencia?
> Un saludo.



Yo últimamente compro en www.dracmametales.com tiene el surtido un poco justo pero buenos precios.

La verdad que no me fío de comprar fuera y menos en alguna de las que habeís citado que no envían ni la confirmación del pedido por correo ni nada.

Hace años compré unas monedas de plata de Surinam en una tienda alemana, resulta que al fabricante de las monedas (se hacían en Holanda) lo acusaron de acuñar libras ilegalmente, de ahí a la cárcel y aquí sigo esperando, suerte que era poca cosa.

PD: Respondiendo también a las monedas de otros años cuando las vas a vender (suponiendo que son de las normales (maple, filas, ase...) todas valen lo mismo. Lo único que se puede intentar es vender una a una en ebay, todocolección o algo así pero lleva tiempo.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Jun 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Que cada uno investigue y decida donde comprar, pero recordar que además del precio está la tranquilidad y la seriedad.



los gastos de envio pueden suponer un buen porcentaje en una compra de digamos 3.000e. no será un envio tipo amazon.

no hay posibilidad de ir a una tienda física, habiendo comprado previamente por internet a recogerlo?

no a Alemania, en ciudades como Madrid.


----------



## bolsayladrillo (4 Jun 2019)

los mínimo siguen siendo crecientes, por lo que pinta muy bien a largo

tu suerte será la mía


----------



## Emigro Botín (4 Jun 2019)

Supongo que esta pregunta es la madre del cordero, perdonad mi ignorancia.
Con las cantidades que estoy presuponiendo que contáis algunos que estáis comprando o vais a comprar, ¿donde aconsejáis guardarlo? 
A partir de cierta cantidad en casa me parece un riesgo que no tomaréis, a no ser que vivais en un sitio inexpugnable.
Puedo hacer la pregunta de otra forma, ¿a partir de que cantidad aconsejáis guardarlo fuera de casa, y sobre todo, donde? ¿en un banco? ¿ de España o de fuera?
He oido tambien que el oro y la plata en el extranjero no hay que declararlos¿ es asi?


----------



## Berciano230 (4 Jun 2019)

Si acumulas como refugio y lo guardas en un banco... 
prefiero hacer un bunker en mi terreno y enterrar todo


Namasté


----------



## Emigro Botín (4 Jun 2019)

berciano230 dijo:


> Si acumulas como refugio y lo guardas en un banco...
> prefiero hacer un bunker en mi terreno y enterrar todo
> 
> 
> Namasté



Ni del extranjero?


----------



## Berciano230 (4 Jun 2019)

Era un pensamiento en voz alta, que te aconsejen los compañeros que tienen carretillas llenas y experiencia, yo no me fio de los  pero es mi opinión solo.


Namasté


----------



## Forcopula (4 Jun 2019)

Por lo que estoy viendo la onza de plata está sobre los 16e + -, dependiendo de la moneda. Creéis que es buen momento para comprar? Los 13 euros por moneda no los encuentro por ningún lado


----------



## Jake el perro (4 Jun 2019)

Forcopula dijo:


> Por lo que estoy viendo la onza de plata está sobre los 16e + -, dependiendo de la moneda. Creéis que es buen momento para comprar? Los 13 euros por moneda no los encuentro por ningún lado



13 euros es el precio que se compra la onza de plata genérica. Las monedas son más caras por el proceso de diseño, fabricación, manipulación y venta. Están entre los 15 y 16 euros actualmente


----------



## Emigro Botín (4 Jun 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Oannes, la pregunta que yo considero que es la madre del cordero es una pregunta que tenemos que hacernos a nosotros mismos. ¿Para que queremos invertir en oro y plata físicos? Cada uno tiene sus motivaciones pero realmente si crees que un banco es un buen lugar para poner a buen recaudo tu riqueza o tu ahorro no veo necesidad entonces de comprar oro o plata físicos.
> 
> Te recomiendo un par de post que escribí hace tiempo:
> 
> ...



Ok gracias, entiendo lo que dices. Pero imaginaba que una caja en un banco extranjero sería un buen lugar donde poner una parte de lo acumulado, pero ya veo que no lo contemplais.


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Jun 2019)

algunas compras que me parecen interesantes como novato:

coininvest, 25 kangaroo 2019 por 403.25e envio aparte.

eldoradocoins, 25 maple 2019 por 389,75e y 9,9e de dhl

dracmametales, 3 monedas de onza 39,51e; Good Delivery 5gr 203,48e

en geiger los lingotes de cinco gramos andan por ahi.


----------



## Incorrezto (7 Jun 2019)

que explicación tiene la diferencia precio/gramo?





no soy capaz de encontrar el mejor ratio entre tanta variación de medidas de peso y formatos


----------



## Jake el perro (7 Jun 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> que explicación tiene la diferencia precio/gramo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para hablar de oro mejor este hilo:

Evolución del precio del Oro VI

Dejemos este hilo para la plata


----------



## Jake el perro (7 Jun 2019)

¿ Cual es la mejor manera de conservar las monedas de plata para que no se deterioren ?


----------



## Higadillas (7 Jun 2019)

Yo creo que encapsuladas independientemente y en un ambiente con la humedad controlada. En los tubos de 20 o 25 lo que suele pasar es que la de arriba y la de abajo cambian el tono por el ligero contacto con el aire. Pero vamos, eso no me preocupa, para cuando alguien las desentierre tendrán su patina y si no le gustan que se joda.

Si las saco antes será para llevarlas a fundir.


----------



## Incorrezto (7 Jun 2019)

muy interesantres explicaciones , Golden.

yo sigo el otro hilo, pero preferí preguntar en este por ser mi punto de entrada a las monedas, de plata u oro.

o sea, que monedas antiguas sin valor numismático lo más barato por gramo hoy en compra, y en venta.

mañana salvo que los coleccionistas sigan comprando valdrán lo mismo ambas.

supongo que las casas establecidas no venden falsificaciones.


----------



## mk73 (7 Jun 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Incorrezto, las monedas de oro antiguas, emitidas por gobiernos, y que no tienen valor numismático porque se produjeron por millones suelen tener un precio por gramo mas bajo que el bullion moderno. La explicación es muy sencilla: Las monedas antiguas que hoy puedes encontrar a la venta no tienen precio de producción en el mercado actual. Fueron inicialmente producidas por gobiernos hace 50, 100 años...., estaban destinadas a circular y hoy están en el mercado porque sus poseedores las han ido vendiendo. Una moneda bullion actual de 1/10 de onza, la mint tiene que comprar el oro, producirla, ganarle un dinero y ponerla a disposición de distribuidores que también tienen que ganar.
> 
> Por lo mismo que el precio por gr. de un duro de plata de España es más bajo que el de una onza bullion, siempre que el duro no tenga valor numismático.
> 
> ...




completamente de acuerdo contigo; muy buena exposicion


----------



## Jake el perro (16 Jun 2019)

Una pregunta sobre monedas de plata. Cuando hablamos de duros de plata y pakillos ¿ hablamos de duros de la I República y posteriores y monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco ?

Como inversiones a largo plazo ¿ Son buenas ?


----------



## asqueado (16 Jun 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Una pregunta sobre monedas de plata. Cuando hablamos de duros de plata y pakillos ¿ hablamos de duros de la I República y posteriores y monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco ?
> 
> Como inversiones a largo plazo ¿ Son buenas ?




Si quieres hacer una buena coleccion de monedas de plata, te recomiendo que compres los 2 tomos publicados por Juan Ramon Cayon Fernandez sobre los duros del mundo.
Uno que va desde 1770 a 1869
Otro desde 1870
donde vienen cientos de fotografias, paises, peso, facial y ley de las monedas
Este autor ha escrito numerosos libros sobre monedas y billetes y todos interesantes
Yo tengo ambos, pero el desde 1870 es el mas interesante y donde puedes conseguir con alguna facilidad dichas monedas, como son de tirada limitada, ya van subiendo de precio, algunas para mi nunca las podre conseguir, por el precio que tienen, rareza y tirada de la misma








Respeto la opinion de cualquier forero, cada uno ve el vaso medio lleno o medio vacio, lo que no se puede es desinformar. Hay que tener de todo como en la botica, y yo tengo algunos pakillos, no ya como inversion, si no mas como medio de pago si viene lo que todos esperamos, el cambiar dicha moneda de plata por pan, patatas, huevos, etc. yo te puedo confirmar que despues de nuestra guerra civil, todo aquel que tenia plata u oro, no lo paso tan mal, como el que no tenia nada, y troceaban y partian tanto las monedas de oro, como de plata, el papel moneda no valia, ni para limpiarse el culo. Tengo ya muchos años como numismatico y he visto de todo, y mi experiencia me indica que mejor es tener MP, que papelitos de colores.
No se puede decir esta moneda no la compres porque tiene............ o esta si porque me gusta a mi........
Hay que explicar las cosas y a proposito se me viene a la cabeza lo del duro sevillano, algunos quizas no sepan ni lo que es, bueno aqui pongo el enlace para saber la historia del mismo

La estafa de los "Duros Sevillanos"


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (16 Jun 2019)

He colgado la bandera republicana en Pueblo Vox.


----------



## Gárgolo (17 Jun 2019)

¿Habéis pillao el colorao de incógnito piltrafillas?¿O no sois gitanos enough? ¡Ay de ti, payo risión!


----------



## asqueado (17 Jun 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Aquí no hablamos de coleccionar monedas, porque entonces entramos en el mundo de la numismática. Hablamos de invertir en plata. Y comprar moneda de ley .800 cuando se pueden comprar onzas de plata pura reconocidas en el mundo entero o duros españoles (siempre que el precio por gramo sea inferior al de una onza) es tirar el dinero en algo que va a costar trabajo vender. Y si, lo digo alto y claro.
> 
> Cada uno que coleccione lo que quiera, pero sin desinformar. Para invertir en plata, y poder vender a un precio razonable no se puede comprar nada por debajo de ley .900




Y hacer una coleccion de monedas, que es, NO ES UNA INVERSION COMO USTED DICE.
Mas que una inversion, yo lo llamaria refugio, no tiene ni idea de lo que dice
Venga comprar MP a precio subido, que luego a los dos años queremos sacarles el 200%
Y quien ha dicho de vender, porque no canjear por productos de comida y supervivencia
Pues yo digo alto y claro que donde esta la experiencia para decir esas barbaridades que comenta, ya se lo pregunte anteriormente y todavia estoy experando contestacion suya.
Que pasa que ha leido, o ha escuchado tiros por aqui o me han dicho por alli, que barbaridad
Como puede decirle a un forero que no compre pakillos, cuando esas monedas pueden salvarle de alguna situacion delicada el dia de mañana, y quizas el no lo va hacer por inversion, si no por refugio de cambalache a lo que venga, ademas a las personas que intentan entrar en la MP, es muy facil aconsejar, pero quien lo tiene que ver claro son ellos.
Con una coleccion de monedas puede revalorizarse mas que con bullon normales
a mi nunca se me ocurriera decirle a nadie lo que tiene que comprar o dejar de comprar, puedo aconsejar pero quien tiene que tomar la decision son ellos.
*"Cada uno que coleccione lo que quiera, pero sin desinformar. Para invertir en plata, y poder vender a un precio razonable no se puede comprar nada por debajo de ley .900"  NI IDEA  HA IDO EN ALGUNA OCASION A UNA SUBASTA DE MONEDAS O HA COMPRADO.

Claro que cada uno compre y coleccione lo que le de la gana*


----------



## asqueado (17 Jun 2019)

Golden dijo:


> ¿Que parte no entiende de qu eno estoy hablando de numismática?




Y donde hablo yo de numismatica, yo he dicho que tengo muchos años de experiencia como numismatico
El que no entiende es Vd
Voy a ponerle un ejemplo, segun dice al principio de hilo, """" aclara que lleva años acumulando plata con la estrategia de no tocarla hasta su jubilación. El nivel de plata en mi cartera es del 80% de toda la plata que espero acumular."""""
Yo tambien dentro de mis posibilidades he ido comprado plata, por ejemplo Pandas
Entonces dentro de toda esa acumulacion de plata que tiene me imagino que de años diferentes debe de tener aun cuando quiera una coleccion, sea del tipo que sea, y entonces yo me pregunto, si Ud, ha comprado el bullon mas barato y yo Pandas la de todos los años, a la hora de vender por necesidades, porque lo tengo como refugio para ello, a quien le darian mas a Vd, o a mi por la coleccion entera, y a eso se le llama numismatica (Afición a coleccionar monedas y medallas), quiera o no
Cada uno tiene una opinion con respeto a los metales, hay que tener de todo como en la botica, ya lo he dicho anteriormente, tengo granalla, porque la he comprado muy barata, tengo lingotes de 1 onza, porque lo he comprado muy baratos, y que no me diga nadie que eso no se puede vender o que voy a tener problemas
Con el oro pasa igual, moneda pequeña de peso o bien joyas de 18 k, no hace falta tampoco si no se puede comprar 1 onza de oro, hay quien le gusta mas la plata que el oro o viceversa, cada uno dentro de sus posibilidades.


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Jun 2019)

Ahi ahi, tu gasta tu dinero en chapitas de colores y no en cosas utiles. El dia que algun judiazo decida que esas chapitas ya no deben valer una mierda, te vas a reir.


----------



## Gárgolo (17 Jun 2019)

Jajajajajaja Calvópez dará las IP's a hacienda de todos los canelos metaleros para que loh blancoh se yeben el hoooro! JAJAJAJAJA 
EMOSIDO ENGAÑADO!!!


----------



## Gárgolo (17 Jun 2019)

Putos metaleros... Los kies de burbuja.info Sur vamo a sacar lor jurdeles!


----------



## Jake el perro (17 Jun 2019)

Gracias por las respuestas y pena por los trolls


----------



## FernandoIII (17 Jun 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Ahi ahi, tu gasta tu dinero en chapitas de colores y no en cosas utiles. El dia que algun judiazo decida que esas chapitas ya no deben valer una mierda, te vas a reir.



La plata se utiliza para procesos industriales. No es una chapita.


----------



## asqueado (17 Jun 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas y pena por los trolls



Son sus costumbres pero desde luego, el nivel de estupidez de algunos que hay en Burbuja es digno de estudio.
Solo un consejo antes de comprar, meditalo, no para vender al poco tiempo, si no para guardar durante muchos años


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Jun 2019)

FernandoIII dijo:


> La plata se utiliza para procesos industriales. No es una chapita.



La hojalata tambien se usa. Mucho mas que la plata.


----------



## FernandoIII (17 Jun 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> La hojalata tambien se usa. Mucho mas que la plata.



La plata es imprescindible para fabricar los paneles solares que tanto te gustan y su oferta es bastante limitada. Por cierto la hojalata es hierro procesado. No te encuentras ojalata en una mina


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Jun 2019)

La hojalata tambien es imprescindible para muchas cosas que te gustan a ti. 

Puedes seguir diciendo tonterias 1 año si quieres. La conclusion siempre va a ser la misma. El dia que a los judeomasones les de por decir que la era de las chapitas y piedritas de colores se ha acabado, habran millones de imbeciles que habran perdido fortunas inmensas, por haber gastado su capital en comprar chapitas y piedritas en lugar de bienes reales. Cada uno sabra.


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Jun 2019)

desde que existe la humanidad, las chapitas de colores se han acumulado y nadie ha osado decir que no valen nada.

el hierro, por otra parte, no es cosa que falte precisamente.

bienes reales son solo los muebles, los inmuebles están sujetos a destrozo, confiscación, impuestos.


----------



## asqueado (17 Jun 2019)




----------



## Jake el perro (17 Jun 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> Son sus costumbres pero desde luego, el nivel de estupidez de algunos que hay en Burbuja es digno de estudio.
> Solo un consejo antes de comprar, meditalo, no para vender al poco tiempo, si no para guardar durante muchos años



Fíjate si será para tiempo, que mi intención es legárselo a mis hijos, y el mayor tiene 12...


----------



## asqueado (17 Jun 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Fíjate si será para tiempo, que mi intención es legárselo a mis hijos, y el mayor tiene 12...



Pues si ya lo tienes decidido me alegro, te recomiendo que no mires graficos de subidas o bajadas de precios, yo nunca lo hago y si tengo que comprar alguna moneda bien porque tenga premiun y me guste, no miro a como esta el precio del metal, la compro y punto, como cualquier otro articulo. Si puedes engatusar a tus hijos con medallas de cobre que son muy baratas y las hay de toda clase de motivos, como yo hice con mis nietos, los cuales cuando llegan a mi casa, entre ellos juegan con las mismas, llega despues un momento que despues te piden que le compres monedas de plata con motivos de dibujos animados y ya los tienes enganchados. Hace un tiempo abri un hilo sobre las medallas de cobre, si lo buscas veras que son muy bonitas, deje de subir fotos porque con el cambio del foro, se perdieron varias paginas, algunos foreros me pregutaban donde las adquiria, ya llevo algun tiempo que no compro ninguna, se estan haciendo mayorcitos y quieren otra clase de moneda, pero ya de plata.


----------



## veismuler (18 Jun 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Yo me fui de ese hilo cuando el fundador me dejó claro que era su hilo y que los demás estábamos de invitados y harto de escuchar cosas sin pies ni cabeza. Así que aquí son bienvenidos todos los que quieran hablar de metales, sea oro o plata.



Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## Bohemian (19 Jun 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Ahi ahi, tu gasta tu dinero en chapitas de colores y no en cosas utiles. El dia que algun judiazo decida que esas chapitas ya no deben valer una mierda, te vas a reir.



El tonto de burbuja.


----------



## Bohemian (19 Jun 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> En algún hilo te he visto acertado en lo que dices, pero en este estás haciendo el gilipollas...
> 
> Y es que si no te interesan lo metales preciosos, no sé que cojones haces aquí opinando sobre ello, al igual que a mí no me interesa el fútbol para nada y desde luego no me verás opinando en un hilo sobre fútbol.





paraisofiscal dijo:


> En algún hilo te he visto acertado en lo que dices, pero en este estás haciendo el gilipollas...
> 
> Y es que si no te interesan lo metales preciosos, no sé que cojones haces aquí opinando sobre ello, al igual que a mí no me interesa el fútbol para nada y desde luego no me verás opinando en un hilo sobre fútbol.



Jaisenberg a veces me cae mal por las estupideces que cuenta sin tener ni puta idea. El patrón bimetálico siempre ha estado y está muy presente desde los primeros pasos como humanidad organizada.


----------



## eL PERRO (19 Jun 2019)

Que si campeon, venga. Tu inflate a comprar chapitas, mientras los chinos compran toda africa, toda sudamerica, toda asia y poco a poco toda europa.

Cuanta URRACA judeogilipollas adorando yerritos.


----------



## Forcopula (20 Jun 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Que si campeon, venga. Tu inflate a comprar chapitas, mientras los chinos compran toda africa, toda sudamerica, toda asia y poco a poco toda europa.
> 
> Cuanta URRACA judeogilipollas adorando yerritos.



Claro, porque los chinos compran con amor, no con "yerritos".

Lo que hay que leer..


----------



## eL PERRO (20 Jun 2019)

Los chinos compran con dinero, como todo el mundo. Solo que ellos con el dinero compran tierras, edificios, puertos, infraestructuras, fabricas y empresas en todo el planeta, y otros con el dinero comprais chapitas de colores. 

En 100 años ellos eran el dueño del planeta entero, y los subnormales urracas judeogilipollas, seran los dueños de un monton de hojalatitas brillantes.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Jun 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Los chinos compran con dinero, como todo el mundo. Solo que ellos con el dinero compran tierras, edificios, puertos, infraestructuras, fabricas y empresas en todo el planeta, y otros con el dinero comprais chapitas de colores.
> 
> En 100 años ellos eran el dueño del planeta entero, y los subnormales urracas judeogilipollas, seran los dueños de un monton de hojalatitas brillantes.




Hay que jugarsela para poder ganar.

Si compras tierras o pisos y bajan de precio en un par de años por que viene una crisis gorda has palmado dinero.........


Yo estoy apostando a comprar plata y oro ( especialmente oro ) para que cuando venga la ruina estos metales suban su precio, al mismo tiempo las tierras, pisos.... bajaran el precio, es decir que con menos dinero comprare mas cosas.........

Puede salirme mal o bien la jugada, de momento no me ha ido mal, por ejemplo puedo comentar que compre oro cuando estaban los 100 gramos a 3650 euros y ahora estan cerca de los 4000, es una ganancia insignificante pero si la cosa sigue por este camino.........

Ahora mismo esta todo muy caro y no me merece la pena por eso he optado por este camino.

te lo pongo mas facil aun, imagina lo siguiente.

Tengo 80.000 euros en oro a dia de hoy.

Quiero piso que vale 120.000 euros a dia de hoy.


Me espero a que oro suba a 120.000 euros y piso baje a 80.000............... de no poder comprar el piso a tener el piso y ganarme 40.000 euros, sinceramente esto es muy factible, podria pasar, posiblemente pase.


----------



## eL PERRO (20 Jun 2019)

Ea otro subnormal... QUE LAS TIERRAS Y LOS EDIFICIOS Y LAS FABRICAS Y LOS AEROPUERTOS Y TODAS LAS PUTAS COSAS FISICAS TIENEN VALOR
VALOOOOOOOOOOOOOR
VALOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR

POR SI MISMOS, NO PORQUE UNA URRACA JUDIA LE PONGA UNA ETIQUETITA COMO LE SALGA DEL NABO DE QUE VALE MAS O VALE MENOS.

Bah me voy a acostarme, que os den por culo. Mejor para mi. Esta de puta madre que hayan subnormales que tiren su dinero a la mierda. Otros nos podremos aprovechar de ello.


----------



## Forcopula (20 Jun 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Ea otro subnormal... QUE LAS TIERRAS Y LOS EDIFICIOS Y LAS FABRICAS Y LOS AEROPUERTOS Y TODAS LAS PUTAS COSAS FISICAS TIENEN VALOR
> VALOOOOOOOOOOOOOR
> VALOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR
> 
> ...



El dinero por si mismo tampoco tiene valor. Dale una vuelta a tu lógica.


----------



## MIP (20 Jun 2019)

El oro y la plata son dinero desde hace 4000 años. Lo otro son papelitos y anotaciones en cuenta que la gente se cree que valen algo y algún día despertaran y verán que no valen nada. 

Por cierto los propios chinos están comprando oro como si no hubiera un mañana, y ya se han dado cuenta de que la mitad de las inversiones que han hecho por todo el mundo no valen una mierda.


----------



## Tumama (20 Jun 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> desde que existe la humanidad, las chapitas de colores se han acumulado y nadie ha osado decir que no valen nada.
> 
> el hierro, por otra parte, no es cosa que falte precisamente.
> 
> bienes reales son solo los muebles, los inmuebles están sujetos a destrozo, confiscación, impuestos.



Esto no es del todo cierto. No todos los pueblos de la historia le daban un valor tan importante al oro. Y para algunos pueblos había otras cosas de valor.

Sin ir más lejos, entiendo que no era la gran cosa para los pueblos precolombinos de America.

¿En China no era el jade más valioso?

Otras cosas que en la antigüedad tenían valor y ya no lo tienen, como la sal, el cacao, las especias...

Por otra parte, lo que dice @Jaisenberg tiene sentido. Cada vez hay más gente y la misma cantidad de tierra. Esta tiene más demanda. Nunca baja su valor. Y los chinos se están haciendo dueños de inmuebles por todas partes.

El que vende las casas/tierras de sus padres difícilmente pueda comprar en el futuro unas propiedades equivalentes.

El oro te lo pueden robar. Los inmuebles no.

Con esto no digo que una opción sea mejor que otra. Ambas tienen un uso específico.


----------



## eL PERRO (20 Jun 2019)

Forcopula dijo:


> El dinero por si mismo tampoco tiene valor. Dale una vuelta a tu lógica.



Sabes leer? No,no?


----------



## Jebediah (20 Jun 2019)

Tumama dijo:


> El oro te lo pueden robar. Los inmuebles no.



El oro te lo pueden robar y los inmuebles te los pueden expropiar.


----------



## Jebediah (20 Jun 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Los chinos compran con dinero, como todo el mundo. Solo que ellos con el dinero compran tierras, edificios, puertos, infraestructuras, fabricas y empresas en todo el planeta,



Y... oro. Mucho. A tutiplén.


----------



## Jake el perro (20 Jun 2019)

Que cada uno escoja su camino pero que deje de ensuciar un hilo que es específico para los compradores de MPs.


----------



## Higadillas (20 Jun 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Ea otro subnormal... QUE LAS TIERRAS Y LOS EDIFICIOS Y LAS FABRICAS Y LOS AEROPUERTOS Y TODAS LAS PUTAS COSAS FISICAS TIENEN VALOR
> VALOOOOOOOOOOOOOR
> VALOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR
> 
> ...




Subnormal tu.

Por quinto mes, el banco central de China suma oro a sus reservas | El Cronista

Vuelve a la puta guardería nini de mierda y deja a la gente discutir sobre cosas serias


----------



## Jake el perro (26 Jul 2019)

¿ Es buen momento para comprar ahora que ha pegado esta subida ?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Jul 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> ¿ Es buen momento para comprar ahora que ha pegado esta subida ?




La plata esta barata todabia y se le puede ganar mas dinero que al oro, no pienso que el oro vaya a duplicar su valor, si pienso que la plata pueda hacerlo.

El oro ya esta demasiado alto, has tenido mucho tiempo para comprar, yo me inche, compre mas de lo que debia......... ahora estoy contento.


----------



## libertari (26 Jul 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Los chinos compran con dinero, como todo el mundo. Solo que ellos con el dinero compran tierras, edificios, puertos, infraestructuras, fabricas y empresas en todo el planeta, y otros con el dinero comprais chapitas de colores.
> 
> En 100 años ellos eran el dueño del planeta entero, y los subnormales urracas judeogilipollas, seran los dueños de un monton de hojalatitas brillantes.



Solo posees lo que puedes defender.
No sirve de nada comprar propiedades por medio mundo si no tienes una flota de portaviones que haga que el dictador de turno respete tu propiedad.
China ha comprado mucho pero carece del poderío militar para hacer respetar sus propiedades fuera de sus fronteras. Por eso ahora compran oro y lo mantienen dentro de sus fronteras.


----------



## Mrbcn (8 Ago 2019)

Interesante hilo. Me estoy planteando comprar algo de plata. 
Como veis la filarmonica a 17,99€?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Ago 2019)

oliaras dijo:


> El oro te lo pueden robar y los inmuebles te los pueden expropiar.



Los inmuebles te los pueden expropiar... y okupar, y declarar en estado de ruina. Y subirte el IBI.


----------



## Walter Eucken (8 Ago 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Hay que jugarsela para poder ganar.
> 
> Si compras tierras o pisos y bajan de precio en un par de años por que viene una crisis gorda has palmado dinero.........
> 
> ...



¿Compras on line? ¿Qué puntos de compra venta tenemos fiables en Granada?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Ago 2019)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> ¿Compras on line? ¿Qué puntos de compra venta tenemos fiables en Granada?



Te soy sincero no hay ningun punto fiable o compras online o te vas a Madrid y compras por ejemplo en degussa.

Aqui te van a pedir dios sepa cuanto por una onza de oro o por un lingote de plata........ la ultima vez que pregunte pretendian venderme a 1.50 euros el gramo la plata......... no hay donde comprar en granada ahora mismo, almenos que yo sepa.


----------



## Jake el perro (8 Ago 2019)

Mrbcn dijo:


> Interesante hilo. Me estoy planteando comprar algo de plata.
> Como veis la filarmonica a 17,99€?



¿ Dónde sería la compra ?


----------



## Mrbcn (8 Ago 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> ¿ Dónde sería la compra ?



Eldorado


----------



## Jake el perro (8 Ago 2019)

Mrbcn dijo:


> Eldorado



Mira aquí

1 OZ / 30 gr - GOLDSILVER.BE

ahora mismo a 16,89


----------



## Iberseker (10 Ago 2019)

La plata ha entrado en tendencia primaria alcista


----------



## Mrbcn (12 Ago 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Mira aquí
> 
> 1 OZ / 30 gr - GOLDSILVER.BE
> 
> ahora mismo a 16,89



Es fiable esa web?


----------



## Jake el perro (12 Ago 2019)

Mrbcn dijo:


> Es fiable esa web?



He hecho pedidos y sí


----------



## Berciano230 (12 Ago 2019)

Que cobran de gastos de envío?


Namasté


----------



## Jake el perro (12 Ago 2019)

berciano230 dijo:


> Que cobran de gastos de envío?
> 
> 
> Namasté



Creo recordar que 40 euros pero puedes acumular pedidos durante 18 meses y sólo pagar un envío


----------



## MIP (12 Ago 2019)

Mrbcn dijo:


> Es fiable esa web?



Yo llevo pidiendo desde 2017 y todo bien. 

Eso si no tengas que tratar con ellos porque están como jodidas maracas.

Otra opción online más “amable” es Joyería Andorrano o celticgold.eu.


----------



## Higadillas (12 Ago 2019)

MIP dijo:


> Eso si no tengas que tratar con ellos porque están como jodidas maracas.



Podrías explicar un poco más el tema? Estoy planteando hacerles una compra gorda y quiero asegurarme bien.

Saludos


----------



## Berciano230 (12 Ago 2019)

Te recomiendo el dorado, esta en alemania pero hablas con Andrés que ademas anda también por estos lares, super atento, gastos de envío reducidos y puedes también acumular. Precios 


Namasté


----------



## Berciano230 (12 Ago 2019)

El Dorado Coins Edelmetalle


Namasté


----------



## MIP (13 Ago 2019)

Higadillas dijo:


> Podrías explicar un poco más el tema? Estoy planteando hacerles una compra gorda y quiero asegurarme bien.
> 
> Saludos



Una vez les pregunte si se podía pagar con bitcoin y me dijeron que no, que eso era un invento del FBI y que nos vigilaban con eso.

Otra les pregunte si la compra la podía hacer con mi cuenta pero el dinero mandarlo un colega (hacemos compras a medias) y me dijo que si, que a ellos se la soplaba con tal de que mandáramos el dinero pero que a partir de Septiembre "La Union de Republicas Socialistas Sovieticas de Europa" sacarían una normativa europea impidiendo eso.

Unos "excéntricos" vamos.

Pero conozco gente en otros foros de UK que se juntan y piden 30000-40000€ y nunca han tenido pegas, ni yo tampoco en 20 pedidos que habré hecho en 2 años.


----------



## Jake el perro (13 Ago 2019)

MIP dijo:


> Una vez les pregunte si se podía pagar con bitcoin y me dijeron que no, que eso era un invento del FBI y que nos vigilaban con eso.
> 
> Otra les pregunte si la compra la podía hacer con mi cuenta pero el dinero mandarlo un colega (hacemos compras a medias) y me dijo que si, que a ellos se la soplaba con tal de que mandáramos el dinero pero que a partir de Septiembre "La Union de Republicas Socialistas Sovieticas de Europa" sacarían una normativa europea impidiendo eso.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que yo poco he hablado con ellos y todo muy profesional, pero esas respuestas son de Monty Python


----------



## Higadillas (13 Ago 2019)

MIP dijo:


> Una vez les pregunte si se podía pagar con bitcoin y me dijeron que no, que eso era un invento del FBI y que nos vigilaban con eso.
> 
> Otra les pregunte si la compra la podía hacer con mi cuenta pero el dinero mandarlo un colega (hacemos compras a medias) y me dijo que si, que a ellos se la soplaba con tal de que mandáramos el dinero pero que a partir de Septiembre "La Union de Republicas Socialistas Sovieticas de Europa" sacarían una normativa europea impidiendo eso.
> 
> ...



Jejeje... entonces todo correcto. Son como el burbujista tipo


----------



## Forcopula (14 Ago 2019)

Pues en efecto la plata subiendo con fuerza, anoche recargue y menos mal. No sé si comprare más en lo que queda de año


----------



## Arthas98 (14 Ago 2019)

Una pregunta a vosotros que estáis más puestos ¿Cuál es el sobre precio debido a impuestos, costes de acuñación, márgenes de beneficio... Que consideráis aceptables? Vamos, el "premium" sobre spot al que soléis comprar las onzas. Se que si compras muchas onzas es muy bajo, pero apenas tengo dinero que pueda invertir en plata y suelo comprar duros, paquillos y onzas sueltas a particulares


----------



## rory (14 Ago 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Mira aquí
> 
> 1 OZ / 30 gr - GOLDSILVER.BE
> 
> ahora mismo a 16,89



Qué forma de envío utilizáis de todas las que proponen en goldsilver.be?


----------



## Jake el perro (15 Ago 2019)

rory dijo:


> Qué forma de envío utilizáis de todas las que proponen en goldsilver.be?



Almacén y luego envío 35/40 euros, no recuerdo


----------



## Berciano230 (15 Ago 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Almacén y luego envío 35/40 euros, no recuerdo



el dorado tiene mejores precios y 6€ envio.


Namasté


----------



## LuzOscura (15 Ago 2019)

Pregunta: Dónde compras la plata y en qué formato?


----------



## amigodemisamigos (15 Ago 2019)

Una pregunta, seguro que ya lo habéis comentado pero el hilo es demasiado largo y buscar con el móvil un suplicio. 

Porque no compráis duros a peso? En la mayoría de mercados numismáticos los venden y los puedes conseguir a 9.5/10€ comprando lotes de 100. Con buenos contactos incluso un poco más barato.

Después te apañas unos botes 40mm (American silver eagle por ejemplo) que te caben hasta 20 monedas y listo. 

Es solo curiosidad, quizá me estoy equivocando en algo pero llevo más de 15 años comprando así y no lo veo una mala opción.


----------



## Arthas98 (16 Ago 2019)

amigodemisamigos dijo:


> Una pregunta, seguro que ya lo habéis comentado pero el hilo es demasiado largo y buscar con el móvil un suplicio.
> 
> Porque no compráis duros a peso? En la mayoría de mercados numismáticos los venden y los puedes conseguir a 9.5/10€ comprando lotes de 100. Con buenos contactos incluso un poco más barato.
> 
> ...



Sí pudieses dar más info sobre esos mercados numismáticos sería 10/10


----------



## amigodemisamigos (16 Ago 2019)

Buenos días Golden, en principio cualquier Numismática te comprara esos duros. Pero cada uno tiene sus manías, yo soy de los que prefiere una onza bonita a un Krugerrand. 

Piensa que quien devuelve a mercado (subasta, Numismatica y mercadillos) gran parte de las piezas son los compro oro que saben que ahí le pueden rascar algo más que a sus mayoristas. Al menos en el mercado de Plaza Mayor en Madrid y real en Barcelona es así.


----------



## amigodemisamigos (16 Ago 2019)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Sí pudieses dar más info sobre esos mercados numismáticos sería 10/10



Plaza Mayor de Madrid y Plaza real de Barcelona. En los dos sitios puedes encontrar vendedores que te pueden vender lotes grandes casi a peso. En convenciones de ANE y casas de subastas he visto algún que otro lote bien de precio, aunque insisto que es más fácil encontrar algo en mercados de domingo.


----------



## Adrenalix (16 Ago 2019)

Viaje en tren, más de cuatro horas y gracias al hilo se me han pasado volando.
Golden gracias por tus consejos/ comentarios
pillo sitio en hilo!!!


----------



## Fermoselle (23 Ago 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Comparto por si es de vuestro interés.
> 
> *Mis puntos de entrada para comprar plata física*
> 
> ...



Y las monedas de inversion ...........................


----------



## Piel de Luna (23 Ago 2019)

Golden dijo:


> No es una mala opción pero para mi no es la mejor. Además de la facilidad de compra es muy importante la facilidad de venta. Igual que es importante tener una estrategia de salida si la plata llega al nivel que cada uno espera. Con onzas mundialmente reconocidas puedes vender 1000, 2000, 5000 onzas de golpe en cualquier comercio internacional al precio que ves de compra en su web.
> 
> Si tu te sientes cómodo teniendo sólo duros de plata, adelante, pero siempre es aconsejable diversificar.



Ambas son buenas opciones, tanto las onzas como los duros, también en un plis puedes vender 2.000 o 5.000 duros, tienen las mismas opciones, cualquier Numismática que te recompra siempre tiene un plan "B" para la salida de ese metal, y siempre ese plan B es la fundición.
Yo en plata diversificaria un 50%/50% duros onzas, así motigo bastante uno de los grandes problemas de la plata, " el iva" y de paso solucionó también un problemilla añadido, la conservación, es mucho más fácil la conservación de los duros que de las onzas, aunque eso tampoco importa mucho, la gran mayoría de ambos es la fundición, pues el formato elegido tanto por la industria como las manos fuertes para acumular plata en plan reserva de valor, ni son las onzas ni los duros, si no los lingotes, y de gran formato.


----------



## Piel de Luna (23 Ago 2019)

Ya ya, no te pagan lo mismo, porque tampoco pagas lo mismo, tu no puedes comprar onzas de plata a fixing ( ni siquiera a particulares) compras con un sobre 30% arriba, pero los duros si los compras fixing, ( y se suelen recomprar a un 5% bajo precio de mercado de la plata.
El diferencial de compra-venta en los duros es mucho más pequeño que en las onzas, con lo cual son mucho más interesantes como inversión, pero como dije antes creo un 50/50 oz/duros sería lo correcto.


----------



## asqueado (24 Ago 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Voy a pasar a responder a estas preguntas que pueden ser de utilidad para mas gente.
> 
> *¿Cómo afecta el tema impuestos?*
> Igual que cualquier otro activo. La diferencia entre el precio de venta y el de compra es una ganancia patrimonial que tributa en el IRPF. En estos momentos un 19% para los primeros 6.000 euros; un 21% para el tramo entre 6.000 y 50.000 euros y un 23% para las ganancias en el tramo superior a los 50.000 euros.
> ...



De utilidad ??????????? un poquito de por favor


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Ago 2019)

Golden dijo:


> *¿Cómo afecta el tema impuestos?*
> Igual que cualquier otro activo. La diferencia entre el precio de venta y el de compra es una ganancia patrimonial que tributa en el IRPF. En estos momentos un 19% para los primeros 6.000 euros; un 21% para el tramo entre 6.000 y 50.000 euros y un 23% para las ganancias en el tramo superior a los 50.000 euros.



pero hacienda solo sabe que lo he vendido si el comprador se lo comunica.
¿en que circunstancias lo hacen?
pais, volumen...


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Ago 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> De utilidad ??????????? un poquito de por favor



Pues veo las respuestas a esas preguntas muy bien explicadas y que creo pueden ser de mucha ayuda para los que se inicien, creo que un poquito de respeto no vendría mal, el creador de este hilo ha sido muy coherente durante el transcurso de el, pese a que se lo han querido reventar en alguna ocasión.
Si no te agrada el hilo o su creador, puedes ignorarlo sin más, sin tener que entrar a intentar desestabilizarlo, yo del que tu vienes así lo hice, no me agrada nada su conductor ni el proceder que tiene con los partícipes, así que lo abandoné y se lo dije, sin más, pero desde luego no voy a entrar a intentar buscar polémicas con el, ni con nadie.
El que tengas muchos años en el mundo de la inversión en metales tanto en la forma numismática como en la del metal, no te da derecho a querer imponer tus creencias a fuego y hierro, de hecho en algunas de las que te he leído en este hilo vas bastante equivocado, y te lo digo con respeto, pero por ejemplo sal de tu zona de confort y si eso me cuentas que haces con tus bolsas de granalla, y salir de tu zona de confort sólo significa que el joyero de tu barrio cierre la puerta ( no es de extrañar, el pequeño comercio del sector está en una auténtica purga) o que fallezca y no tenga continuidad en su pequeño negocio, y desde luego yo personalmente a Pandora no la termino de ver comprandote la granalla.
Con todos mis respetos Sr Asqueado.


----------



## Muttley (24 Ago 2019)

Muy buenas.
Lo siguiente es de otro foro, al que creo que no puedo enlazar por normas burbuja, pero bueno copy pasteo por si fuera de ayuda :

“Repasando los temas de este área no he visto ninguna guía que aconseje a los inversores o coleccionistas que quieran empezar con las monedas de plata y oro de inversión. Si hay por ahí algo similar por favor moderadores borrad hilo.
Si que he visto y leido muchas en foros USA y británicos y me gustaría condensar la esencia de ellas y además aportar mi experiencia personal de unos 4 años dentro de este mundillo.

POR DONDE EMPIEZO
Pues yo empezaria a mirar monedas con poco premium (relación entre precio de metal que contiene y precio de la moneda).
En Plata: American Silver Eagle, Filarmónica, Maple, Arca de Noe o duros españoles "al peso".
Diversificar es importante. Desaconsejo lingotes de entrada. 
Huiría de monedas raras, especiales (coloreadas), de poca tirada y con mucho premium que pueden tener un comportaiento incierto en el futuro si nos quisiéramos deshacer de ellas.
Se puede empezar (despacio) a comprar monedas con un poquito más de premium una vez estudiado el mercado y evolución histórica (Pandas, kookaburras, lunares, koalas, libertades...). Aquí ya entramos en una mezcla entre inversión y coleccionista.
Me limitaría a las de 1oz de inicio auqneu hay buen mercado en 5ozs, 10ozs y kilo. Pero esto es a gusto del consumidor.
En oro: krugerrands, Maple, Búfalo, filármónica, canguros, soberanos, 20 francos, Alfonsinas...
Huiría de la FMNT. Demasiado premium si se busca inversión.

CUANTO INVIERTO
cada uno en la medidad de sus posiblidades. Dinero que NO se va a necesitar a corto ni a medio plazo. Son inversiones tipo "fondo de pensiones". Es para años y rescatarlo por necesidad suele salir muy caro. Para dejar a los nietos, complementar nuestra pensión. Si se busca un retorno rápido, mejor comprar plata u oro papel o bien acciones de mineras junior.
ETFs pueden ser otra opción. Pero vamos, que la gracia de la inversión en moneda de oro y plata es el metal fisico donde no hay contraparte. Cuando lo adquieres es tuyo y no es deuda de nadie.
Ojo con las cotizaciones, fundamentalmente "intervenidas" a base de muchísimas onzas de "papel" que suben y bajan el precio al antojo de las manos fuertes (JPMorgan...). Por eso digo lo de no comprar físico con idea de pegar pelotazos a corto plazo.
La idea es aprovecharse de precios insosteniblemente bajos (cercanos al coste de extracción) para comprar...y mantener largo tiempo jugando con el mayor coste de extracción futuro (que llegará sí o sí).

DONDE COMPRO
Hay multitud de empresas. Andorrano y eldoradocoins son de garantía. 
En Europa Coininvest o Aurinum entre otros también suelen funcionar bien. Ojo con los alemanes. Yo no he tenido problemas directamente pero sé de gente que los ha tenido especialmente si hay problemas en el envío o en la recepción. Poco flexibles y se tarda en rectificar. 
Mirar gastos de envío y no comparar webs hasta no ver el importe final incluyendo los gastos de envío. Puede haber sorpresas. 
Entre particulares muchísimo ojo. Sobre todo al principio. Es complicado que la gente de gato por liebre en una maple leaf de plata en el escenario actual (una maple leaf puede costar 16,5€ y hacer una réplica que pueda pasar por buena puede costar lo mismo que la original) pero en el oro es mucho más fácil hacer réplicas, fundamentalmente en lingotes usando metales pesados más barato (tungsteno). La ventaja de las monedas es que tienen medidas estándar. Diámetro, espesor y peso está estandarizado. Importante hacerse con un calibre y una basculita para hacer comprobaciones. Puede haber variaciones de centésimas de gramo pero variaciones de varias décimas de gramo son extremadamente infrecuentes. Mucha atención y acudir a un especialista en caso de que la moneda sea de oro y haya dudas una vez medida.
Hay que huir de las gangas o de "es demasiado bonito" para ser cierto.
Onzas de oro a 500€ y onzas de plata a 10€ no las hay a estos precios spot (1076€/oz en oro y 13,5€/oz cuando escribo). Mucha atención con ebay.

ORO O PLATA
Ambos. Está claro que el oro es más caro y no es tan fácil para una economía media "encargar un par de moneditas".
En oro, yo empezaría con monedas de fracción de onza como el soberano (ojo que hay falsificaciones, comprar en sitios contrastados), Alfonsinas, 20 Francos sin valor numismático que se acerquen al spot. Luego ya monedas de 1oz cercanas al spot que sean muy líquidas (Kruger por ejemplo). 
Proporción? depende de la relación oro/plata. Mi política es que por encima de 70 sobrepondero la plata, comprando porcentualmente más plata que oro. Opción personal. Pero hay que tener de ambos. Tener sólo oro (monedas que son caras y que que tienen valor de cientos o miles de euros con lo que en la venta no se puede fraccionar) o tener sólo plata (más cantidad, espacio, volumen para tener el mismo valor que el oro...pero fácilmente intercambiables por menor cantidad de dinero) tienen inconvenientes.

DONDE LO GUARDO
Pues depende. Yo me inclino si se tiene la espalda dura "debajo del colchón"




.
Hablando más en serio, lo ideal es tenerlas en varias localizaciones a ser posible.
Huiría de las cajas de seguridad de los bancos que además de ser caras son "confiscables".
Hay empresas que aparte de venderte el metal, también te lo guardan. Yo prefiero tenerlo cerca, pero también es cuestión de volumen y de gusto (a mi me gusta ver y tocar




).
Eso sí, la plata en cápsula o en tubo. Cuanto menos contacto con el aire mejor. Aquí el "tono" no influye positivamente..sino más bien al revés.
Las monedas de oro puro 9999 (maple por ejemplo) son delicadas. Se rayan con facilidad al manipularlas o al contacto con otras. que tienen aleaciones (tipo Kruger) con más resistentes. Yo siempre las guardo en capsula o sobrecito.
Recomendación: usar guantes para manipular cualquier moneda.

ESTRATEGIAS DE INVERSIÓN 
Eso depende de tu estrategia de inversión.
Compras regulares (una vez cada dos meses por ejemplo) de unas pocas piezas, te aseguran que siempre estarás en el mercado y que tendrás un precio ponderado a por ejemplo diez años vista.
Compras no tan regulares (una o dos veces al año) de muchas piezas te hacen tomar riesgos tomando precios que pueden no ser los más "bajos" del año....pero si pillas los valles...tu precio medio será mucho menor que comprando a intervalos.
Evidentemente todos buscamos comprar en el rango bajo de precios, pero la plata oscila mucho. Cuando los metales preciosos están al alza sube muuucho más que el oro. Cuando está a la baja....baja mucho más. Muchas veces no es fácil detectar estos valles y estos picos....porque para "el metalero" medio, un pico siempre le parecerá la rampa de lanzamiento a objetivos mucho mayores.
Te aconsejo que sin estar familiarizado con el mercado, con las monedas...empieces poco a poco. No te frustres si al mes la moneda que has comprado a 20€ está a 19,5€. Ten en cuenta que el horizonte temporal es prácticamente décadas no semanas, ni meses, ni un año. En 30 años se supone que el precio de venta hará que el precio de compra de 19,5€ o 20€ sea irrelevante. En eso estamos todos.”


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (24 Ago 2019)

Que tipo de problema con el andorrano, si se puede contar?


----------



## CobraSensei (24 Ago 2019)

Yo puse un post hace unos dias, pero para comprar oro ya se ha llegado tarde... habia que haber comprado algo hace 2 años y venderlo ahora, salvo que haya optimismo de que se llegue a valores del 2011-2012... años de la nueva fiebre del oro en el klondike...


----------



## asqueado (24 Ago 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Pues veo las respuestas a esas preguntas muy bien explicadas y que creo pueden ser de mucha ayuda para los que se inicien, creo que un poquito de respeto no vendría mal, el creador de este hilo ha sido muy coherente durante el transcurso de el, pese a que se lo han querido reventar en alguna ocasión.
> Si no te agrada el hilo o su creador, puedes ignorarlo sin más, sin tener que entrar a intentar desestabilizarlo, yo del que tu vienes así lo hice, no me agrada nada su conductor ni el proceder que tiene con los partícipes, así que lo abandoné y se lo dije, sin más, pero desde luego no voy a entrar a intentar buscar polémicas con el, ni con nadie.
> El que tengas muchos años en el mundo de la inversión en metales tanto en la forma numismática como en la del metal, no te da derecho a querer imponer tus creencias a fuego y hierro, de hecho en algunas de las que te he leído en este hilo vas bastante equivocado, y te lo digo con respeto, pero por ejemplo sal de tu zona de confort y si eso me cuentas que haces con tus bolsas de granalla, y salir de tu zona de confort sólo significa que el joyero de tu barrio cierre la puerta ( no es de extrañar, el pequeño comercio del sector está en una auténtica purga) o que fallezca y no tenga continuidad en su pequeño negocio, y desde luego yo personalmente a Pandora no la termino de ver comprandote la granalla.
> Con todos mis respetos Sr Asqueado.




*Sr. Piel de Luna, con todos mis respetos y sin acritud, le dire que no sea “Abogado de pobres”

No es por nada, cada uno puede decir lo que le salga de alli abajo, esta en su derecho, pero lo que no se confunda y se cree dudas para gente que comienza a estar interesados en los MP,s

A mi ni me agrada, ni me desagrada, soy un aprendiz en todo y maestro en nada, que intento aprender algo todos los dias, lo que pasa es que en lugar de aprender algo, desaprendo, claro a mi entender.

El post que ha puesto Muttley lo veo coherente e ilustrativo y extraordinario para aquellos que tienen intencion de meterse en este mundillo.

A un forero lo paso al ignore cuando me insulta, no por lo que comente.

Estas muy equivocado si crees que yo intento imponer mis creencias, al contrario no tengo ningunos estudios desgraciadamente, pero trato a mi manera de explicar las cosas y no aconsejo, ni recomiendo nada, cada uno que haga con su dinero lo que le de la real gana, digo lo que yo he hecho, y siento que mis comentarios no sean de su agrado, no es mi intencion.

Yo no estoy en ninguna zona de confort, como me indica, mas bien estoy en una zona realista para lo que nos puede llegar, y no tengo ninguna intension de vender nada de mis MP,s, como no sea por necesidad, por cierto esas bolsas de granalla a la cual usted comenta, me puede servir en las afueras de mi ciudad para encontrar algo de comida a cambio de algunos granos de la misma, mientras algunos se pelean como vender algunas de sus monedas en esas casas importantes a las que cita y que le pueden defraudar.

Saludos cordiales*


----------



## Higadillas (24 Ago 2019)

CobraSensei dijo:


> Yo puse un post hace unos dias, pero para comprar oro ya se ha llegado tarde... habia que haber comprado algo hace 2 años y venderlo ahora, salvo que haya optimismo de que se llegue a valores del 2011-2012... años de la nueva fiebre del oro en el klondike...



Pero si en euros ya está a niveles de 2011


----------



## Muttley (24 Ago 2019)

Gracias por los apuntes.
.
Nos se puede comparar las pandas de 1992 con 100000 con las de 2015 a 8M. El mercado mundial de la plata estaba muy limitado en 1992. Ahora hay 1400 millones de chinos y 200 millones de rusos (contando con los paises ex pacto de Varsovia) con capacidad y permiso gubernamental para comprar un panda (o cualquier moneda de plata) que antes o no podían o no les estaba permitido. Y es salvaje, hablamos de 1400 millones de almas que pueden invertir en una moneda que sienten como PROPIA. Una clase media brutal de 600 millones de personas, el doble que todo USA. Una moneda que se vende por 22 euros.

Respecto a kookas....la verdad es que la cagada fue monumental. Estoy con usted en eso.
Aunque han prometido de verdad de las buenas que no lo van a volver a hacer. No se. Veremos.

Además la población mundial ha crecido de 5000 millones en 1995 a 7220 millones hoy. Y todo eso en apenas 25 años.

Yo alguna vez lo he comentado. Me gusta buscar ese puntito más. No solo replicar el precio de la plata. (o del oro). Y busco monedas que me lo permitan.
Tal vez el panda no sea una de ellas (o si). Pero haberlas hayLas.
Mira las Queen Beasts. Lion of England a mismo precio que american eagle cuando salió.
Y ahora boom.

En mi caso tengo filarmónicas, eagles, Britannias etc....pero ya no son mi objetivo.
Busco ese punto más a costa de pagar un premium sobre el eagle de un 5-7%.
En el largo plazo 15-20 años....ese premium ni me acordaré. Y las posibilidades de precio de esa moneda entonces....pueden ser muy superiores a ese 7%.
Lo que sí es complicado es que el premium (el 7%) lo pierdan. Una panda se venderá más cara que una filarmónica siempre y cualquiera sea el precio spot.
Si no hablamos de la FMNT claro....que compres lo que compres es ruina segura

Cada uno tiene su propia estrategia y como decía mi abuela con 102 años....igual que hay muchas maneras de hacer las cosas mal....hay muchas maneras de hacer las cosas bien.
Tanto la granalla de asqueado como su bullion puro me parecen dos buenas opciones y ganadoras a largo plazo.


----------



## Forcopula (25 Ago 2019)

Yo reconozco que he cogido el gusto por las monedas de plata premium.
Mi primera condición para comprar es por supuesto que me gusten, la belleza estética, vamos.
La segunda es que el precio de ese premium no sea una barbaridad (con los precios de ahora admitiría unos 20e/Oz premium), sí me "enamoro" puedo subir algo.
La tercera luego pues es la disponibilidad, por ejemplo me gustan mucho las monedas de Intaglio Mint (es yanki), y son bastante difíciles de encontrar a precios normales aquí en Europa.. 

Pensé en abrir un hilo sobre colecciones que le gusta a la gente, pero no sabía si iba a tener recorrido y abandoné la idea


----------



## Forcopula (26 Ago 2019)

Acepto la propuesta! Esta noche me pongo a ello y a ver qué aceptación tiene, y como dices, dejamos el hilo de Golden jajaja


----------



## Muttley (26 Ago 2019)

Forcopula dijo:


> Yo reconozco que he cogido el gusto por las monedas de plata premium.
> Mi primera condición para comprar es por supuesto que me gusten, la belleza estética, vamos.
> 
> 
> Pensé en abrir un hilo sobre colecciones que le gusta a la gente, pero no sabía si iba a tener recorrido y abandoné la idea



Muy buenas. Y mis disculpas al OP por desviarme (una vez más) del sentido original del post

El forero fff abrió hace años hilos de las colecciones más famosas 

Mi sugerencia es que si te apetece comentar o completar sobre ellas subas los posts.
Además necesitan una buena actualización algunos de ellos, pero son muy muy completos.
Datos, fotos, tiradas, falsificaciones...
Monedas con Premium I: Kookaburras
Monedas con Premium II: Lunares
...y hasta 20 posts....africanas, koalas, precolombinas...
Además está curioso ver como ha progresado la serie, ver lo que pensábamos entonces de los precios y de las tiradas, de como de difícil era conseguir cierto año entonces a como lo es ahora por ejemplo...
Por supuesto faltan posts de las colecciones más nuevas como las queens beasts por ejemplo en las que te invito que continúes el trabajo abriendo posts nuevos si te apetece y te gusta alguna colección. 

Creo que el formato es muy adecuado.


----------



## Forcopula (26 Ago 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Muy buenas. Y mis disculpas al OP por desviarme (una vez más) del sentido original del post
> 
> El forero fff abrió hace años hilos de las colecciones más famosas
> 
> ...



Pues desconocía que ya existiese, y en ese caso mucho mejor aprovecharlo que llenar el foro con temas repetidos. Gracias por la info y a ver si lo reflotamiento


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (26 Ago 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Ea otro subnormal... QUE LAS TIERRAS Y LOS EDIFICIOS Y LAS FABRICAS Y LOS AEROPUERTOS Y TODAS LAS PUTAS COSAS FISICAS TIENEN VALOR
> VALOOOOOOOOOOOOOR
> VALOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR
> 
> ...








El oro en máximos, vaya owned histórico para misternini.


----------



## asqueado (27 Ago 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Muy buenas. Y mis disculpas al OP por desviarme (una vez más) del sentido original del post
> 
> El forero fff abrió hace años hilos de las colecciones más famosas
> 
> ...



*Hola Muttley efectivamente es como tu dices el forero fff abrio varios hilos sobre las colecciones mas famosas, aqui pongo algunos mas*

He comprado... una moneda!



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/monedas-con-premium-x-precolombinas.277300/page-3#



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/monedas-con-premium-xix-canguros.277088/page-4#



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/monedas-con-premium-vii-kiwis.275859/page-2#

*y otros mas que ahora no encuentro.

Yo tambien abri algunos como este*

Algunas monedas de plata interesantes

*que quizas lo vuelva abrir, ya que estoy viendo monedas que estan saliendo este año y para el que viene muy interesantes

saludos*


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (1 Sep 2019)

Yo me he pillado unas cuantas american eagles de eldoradocoins, creo que voy a empezar a acumular plata periodicamente, hay que diverisificar no todo es oro y btc en esta vida


----------



## Piel de Luna (5 Sep 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Alguien ha aprovechado las caídas para cargar. La demanda no decae.
> 
> Vuelven a estar sin maples....



Café y tertulia está tarde con amigos del gremio, no podemos decir que el Au esté agotado, (en algunas Numismáticas más pequeñas SI), pero digamos que según piezas ( aquí los 20 francs son los más líquidos y más demandados) empiezan a escasear, además como es normal las primas se están alargando, a medida que escasean se alargarán más.
En los altos del 2011 se metieron las primas en 20%, que son niveles de escenarios puntuales, CRACK del 87, Caída de la URSS, punto com,Torres Gemelas, ....etc..

El mercado físico del oro parece grande (y lo es), pero cuando se meten varias ballenas todo empieza a escasear, además las tiendas de físico ellas mismas restringen el metal a la venta, causando cuellos de embudo que disparan las primas ( se perfectamente de que hablo), además nunca una tienda de físico se queda sin metal.... repito NUNCA!... al igual que un carnicero come mucha carne un pescadero mucho pescado y un frutero mucha fruta, un vendedor de Au también se suelen alimentar de mucho Au.

Estamos a las puertas de un Gold schock.


----------



## Adrenalix (6 Sep 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Alguien ha aprovechado las caídas para cargar. La demanda no decae.
> 
> Vuelven a estar sin maples....



Maples gold entre 8-9 días, Maples Silver 2-3.... No llegan para cubrir la demanda....


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (6 Sep 2019)

Maldito IVA como las infla si no me pillaba unas cuantas aprovechando que ha caido un poco.

Edito : Para conservarlas sabiendo que se joden por el azufre del aire, unos cacharros de estos no vendrian bien para conservarlas? Son tuppers con bomba de vacio.

Vacuumsaver Set de Tuppers al Vacío Cuadrados, Transparente y Verde, 31x59x47 cm, 3 Unidades: Amazon.es: Amazon.es


----------



## Jake el perro (8 Sep 2019)

VotoMasivoBrutal dijo:


> Maldito IVA como las infla si no me pillaba unas cuantas aprovechando que ha caido un poco.
> 
> Edito : Para conservarlas sabiendo que se joden por el azufre del aire, unos cacharros de estos no vendrian bien para conservarlas? Son tuppers con bomba de vacio.
> 
> Vacuumsaver Set de Tuppers al Vacío Cuadrados, Transparente y Verde, 31x59x47 cm, 3 Unidades: Amazon.es: Amazon.es



Si es para envasarlo para años, creo que ahí al final entrará el aire

Igual lo bueno sería envasarlas al vacío

https://www.amazon.es/Aitsite-Sella...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## Kovaliov (8 Sep 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Mira aquí
> 
> 1 OZ / 30 gr - GOLDSILVER.BE
> 
> ahora mismo a 16,89



Para empezar te chupan 1,1 gramos por onza

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jake el perro (8 Sep 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Para empezar te chupan 1,1 gramos por onza
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk



Mira dentro


Contenido mínimo de metal (gr)31,15


----------



## Mrbcn (8 Sep 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Para empezar te chupan 1,1 gramos por onza
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk



No te chupan nada, en esa categoría están las de 1onza y las panda que ahora son de 30g


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (11 Sep 2019)

veo premium tremendos en todas partes


----------



## Piel de Luna (11 Sep 2019)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> veo premium tremendos en todas partes



Esque una cosa es el precio que dice la ciencia ficción y otra bajar a la cruda realidad, y está no es otra que empiezan los desabastecimiento, y esos son primas primas y más primas.


----------



## Incorrezto (12 Sep 2019)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Esque una cosa es el precio que dice la ciencia ficción y otra bajar a la cruda realidad, y está no es otra que empiezan los desabastecimiento, y esos son primas primas y más primas.



habría que mirar como varian los precios de las onzas fisicas, más que los mercados de metales


----------



## Jake el perro (13 Sep 2019)

Sigue bajando la plata


----------



## Berciano230 (14 Sep 2019)

Momento para seguir comprando, o esperar si baja mas y volver a cargar

El metal precioso menospreciado: Plata, la oportunidad de oro de aquí a poco tiempo
El metal precioso menospreciado: Plata, la oportunidad de oro de aquí a poco tiempo


Namasté


----------



## Jake el perro (15 Sep 2019)

berciano230 dijo:


> Momento para seguir comprando, o esperar si baja mas y volver a cargar
> 
> El metal precioso menospreciado: Plata, la oportunidad de oro de aquí a poco tiempo
> El metal precioso menospreciado: Plata, la oportunidad de oro de aquí a poco tiempo
> ...



*En los próximos 5 años, la plata podría superar los 500 dólares*, afirma el analista suizo.


----------



## Forcopula (15 Sep 2019)

Yo creo que es buen momento para recargar, posiblemente hoy haga una buena compra, me da que la semana que viene volvemos arriba

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atika (15 Sep 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> *En los próximos 5 años, la plata podría superar los 500 dólares*, afirma el analista suizo.



Si eso pasa el precio de la plata probablemente sea el menor de nuestros problemas.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (15 Sep 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Sin tantas extravagancias, yo me conformaría con que superara los 50.
> 
> De ilusiones se vive.



Eso es mas realista, incluso optimista.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (15 Sep 2019)

Simplemente esta viendo la tendencia, en los últimos días se ha estabilizado pero ha tenido un recorrido al alza desde finales de agosto. Ahí tienes los argumentos.


----------



## Forcopula (16 Sep 2019)

Exactamente como te han dicho la plata tiene tendencia alcista, la escalada de las tensiones internacionales también propicia la subida (tanto del oro como de la plata), te podría abrumar con un croquis si quieres.

Si me he expresado así es porque no soy catedrático en económicas, ni siquiera terminé la carrera, y me guío en base a lo que percibo. En ningún momento he afirmado que iba a haber subida sólo que me parecía que la iba a haber y parecía de cajón que nada más abrirse la cotización después del fin de semana iba a ir para arriba. 

Agur.

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MIP (16 Sep 2019)

Yo solo veo precios enormes de la plata en caso de que haya un cuello de botella gordo en la producción o una subida bestial en la demanda industrial (por ej baterías o placas solares) junto con la demanda de plata de inversión. 

Esos escenarios son factibles pero poco probables ahora mismo. 

A esos precios el valor de la plata sería el menor de los problemas... para los que no hayan hecho los deberes y no tengan plata.


----------



## Silver94 (23 Sep 2019)

Llevo poco en este mundo, soy demasiado joven (25) como para haber podido meterme de lleno en la compra de oro y plata cuando estaban a mejores precios, pero estoy comprando todas las onzas que puedo, porque estoy viendo que se avecinan tiempos difíciles.

Me gustaría poder comprar algo más de oro, pero mi nivel económico no da para hacerme con demasiado, así que desde hace unos meses he optado por la plata. De momento no tengo más que una decena de monedas de oro de 1/20 y 1/10, y unas 50 monedas de plata de 1 onza.

Espero seguir aumentando mes a mes, y con la paga de navidad intentar hacerme con algo más de oro. 

No es el mejor momento para comprar, he leído lo suficiente como para ser consciente de ello, pero mejor ir comprando poco a poco, que esperar una bajada que no llegue, y verme en una situación en la que no quiero estar en un futuro.

Gracias a todos los que controláis de MPs y llenáis el foro con temas interesantes y opiniones/pronósticos con los que cada día aprendo un poco más.


----------



## Silver94 (23 Sep 2019)

Muchas gracias por tomarte tiempo en escribir todo eso. Lo tendré en cuenta, sobre todo el tema del oro y de los francos, voy a echar un ojo a esas monedas.


----------



## Mrbcn (23 Sep 2019)

Habéis comprado en European mint? El tema envío no me queda muy claro.


----------



## Adrenalix (24 Sep 2019)

Golden, bravo por tus comentarios, los principiantes como yo los apreciamos mucho.

Tengo un par de dudas, las comparto para ver si alguien puede darme alguna respuesta...

1. Por qué hay tanta diferencia de precio en comprar en una tienda o en otra? Ejemplo entre Coininvest y Geiger Eldelmetalle. Hice mis primeras compras y fui directamente a esta dos tiendas, por los buenos comentarios que he leido por aquí. Me encontré con la sorpresa que para el mismo producto, hay una diferencia de precio importante... Siempre encuentro mejores precios para 1oz Oro/ Plata en Coininvest vs Geiger Edelmetalle..
Por ejemplo ahora mismo tenemos:


Moneda 1ozGeiger EdelmetalleCoininvestDiferencia*Känguru Nugget (Kangaroo) 2019 - Australien - 1 oz Goldmünze*
1441,601423,7617,84
Maple Leaf 2019 - Kanada 1 oz Goldmünze 
1443,501425,1018,4*Krügerrand 2019 - Südafrika 1 oz Goldmünze*

14461435,9410,06
*Wiener Philharmoniker 2019*

14471438,938,07
 
La diferencia es considerable, no he comparado todas las monedas, solo me he centrado en algunas de las más populares...
Los gastos de envio son diferentes,pero vamos, aun así sale mejor Coininvest.... alguien sabe por qué tanta diferencia? Qué sentido tiene entonces comprar en Geiger Edelmetalle?

2. En general y para empezar siempre comprar lo más barato oz/€, pero por qué diversificar entonces? Por miedo a qué una moneda pierda valor por la cantidad de "oferta" que exista en el futuro? al final lo que importa es la cantidad de oro, no? da igual ver un águila, que un panda o un canguro en la moneda...

Gracias de antemano!!!







Golden dijo:


> @Silver94 bienvenido al hilo, y sobre todo bienvenido al mundo de los metales preciosos.
> 
> Ser "demasiado joven" nunca es un problema. Si con 25 años has llegado a la conclusión de que necesitas ir formando un patrimonio para el futuro y además hacerlo con oro y plata, tienes a tu favor la ventaja del tiempo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Perquesitore (25 Sep 2019)

Golden dijo:


> @Silver94 bienvenido al hilo, y sobre todo bienvenido al mundo de los metales preciosos.
> 
> Ser "demasiado joven" nunca es un problema. Si con 25 años has llegado a la conclusión de que necesitas ir formando un patrimonio para el futuro y además hacerlo con oro y plata, tienes a tu favor la ventaja del tiempo.
> 
> ...



Este maravilloso comentario/resumen del comienzo de una vida de compra de metales, debería estar en una chincheta arriba del hilo de inversiones. Muchas gracias por compartirlo.


----------



## Erzam (27 Sep 2019)

Buenas tardes, compañeros:
Ante la bajada de estos dias de la plata, ¿ veis buen momento para adquirir más plata ? ¿ Seguirá bajando un poco más ?
Tengo claro que no hay que correr detrás del precio, que esto es para largo, pero es que cuando ves estos precios, siempre te crece el colmillo...

Gracias.


----------



## Silver94 (27 Sep 2019)

Yo he echado un ojo a ElDoradoCoins, que es la única que sale más o menos rentable los envíos a Canarias, pero de momento me he contenido. Seguiré guardando dinero para comprar unos soberanos el mes que viene.


----------



## Erzam (27 Sep 2019)

Silver94 dijo:


> Yo he echado un ojo a ElDoradoCoins, que es la única que sale más o menos rentable los envíos a Canarias, pero de momento me he contenido. Seguiré guardando dinero para comprar unos soberanos el mes que viene.



Yo he pujado en la subasta de Andorrano.
Esperare hasta el lunes para hacer compra de plata.


----------



## Berciano230 (28 Sep 2019)

Que referencias teneis sobre silver gold bull? He usado el buscador y no encuentro nada 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Aceituno (29 Sep 2019)

Golden dijo:


> @Silver94 bienvenido al hilo, y sobre todo bienvenido al mundo de los metales preciosos.
> 
> Ser "demasiado joven" nunca es un problema. Si con 25 años has llegado a la conclusión de que necesitas ir formando un patrimonio para el futuro y además hacerlo con oro y plata, tienes a tu favor la ventaja del tiempo.
> 
> ...



Gracias por este hilo y por las respuestas. Al igual que el compañero soy novato y joven (algo menos que él jeje) y lo hago extensible a mí.

¿Entre la moneda de 2 rand y 1/4 de krugerrand (a similar precio), cuál sería el "caballo ganador"?


----------



## Aceituno (29 Sep 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Más conocido globalmente es el Krugerrand, aunque el Rand suele tener menos premium. Si es al mismo precio me compraría el krugerrand 1/4 de oz.



En este caso en particular hay una diferencia aprox. de 3 €/gr


----------



## Aceituno (30 Sep 2019)

Golden dijo:


> 3 euros por gramo puede parecer poco, pero son 93,3 euros de más por onza.



Tienes toda la razón, no lo había enfocado de ese modo.

Os las sabéis todas!!

Gracias por la ayuda. Con lo sencillo que era y no se me había ocurrido extrapolarlo a las onzas!


----------



## Silver94 (30 Sep 2019)

Coininvest es muy buena página, pero los envíos a Canarias hacen que el precio se dispare muchísmo.


----------



## Erzam (1 Oct 2019)

Parece que la plata se está animando un poco.


----------



## Berciano230 (1 Oct 2019)

berciano230 dijo:


> Que referencias teneis sobre silver gold bull? He usado el buscador y no encuentro nada
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Nadie ha comprado aqui?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Aceituno (1 Oct 2019)

Erzam dijo:


> Parece que la plata se está animando un poco.



Eso parece, el oro también subía un pelín...


----------



## Aceituno (1 Oct 2019)

Y hablando de buscar el mejor precio por onza, estoy enamorado de esta moneda (20 dracmas) pero haciendo el cálculo sale nada más y nada menos que a 2036 eurillos la onza.... ¿Tan escasas son?


----------



## Kid (2 Oct 2019)

Aceituno dijo:


> Y hablando de buscar el mejor precio por onza, estoy enamorado de esta moneda (20 dracmas) pero haciendo el cálculo sale nada más y nada menos que a 2036 eurillos la onza.... ¿Tan escasas son?



Hola

Mi colección de piezas de 20 unidades de la UML cuenta con una de ellas, adquirida en una subasta
Yo pagué 221 * 1.18 = 260,78€ cuando el Spot de aquel día era de 1.128€/oz
Ahora con un Spot de 1.354€/oz, el equivalente sería 313€, que por esos 0.1867oz de oro fino, supone 1.677€/oz
Pues sí, parece algo caro, todo y que depende de la conservación (año único 1884).
En mi colección también aparece su "hermana", mismo monarca, valor y también año único (1876).
La diferencia entre ellas es el retrato del George I, joven en una y maduro en la otra.
Son las 2 únicas piezas griegas de 20 unidades de la UML.

Salut


----------



## Aceituno (2 Oct 2019)

Kid dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Mi colección de piezas de 20 unidades de la UML cuenta con una de ellas, adquirida en una subasta
> Yo pagué 221 * 1.18 = 260,78€ cuando el Spot de aquel día era de 1.128€/oz
> ...



Hola Kid,

Enhorabuena por esas piezas!

En la tienda donde están las tienen ahora mismo a 378,90 €.

Teniendo en cuenta que son 5,8g de fino, tenemos que el gramo sale a 65,32 o lo que es lo mismo, 2031€/oz.

¿Cual es la razón de ese premium tan exagerado? ¿Es una moneda "reconocida" y de fácil venta?


----------



## Kid (2 Oct 2019)

Aceituno dijo:


> Hola Kid,
> 
> Enhorabuena por esas piezas!
> 
> ...



Hola

El premiun lo da básicamente la rareza.
De la de 1876, sólo se acuñaron *37.362* unidades y de la de 1884 *550.000* unidades (muchísimas de ellas se habrán fundido a lo largo de estos años)
Otras monedas similares de otros países, tienen tiradas de varias decenas de millones de unidades.
Hay otro factor observable en este mundillo, cuando una moneda es de "año único", sin razón aparente, tiene un premium superior.

Salut.


----------



## Kid (2 Oct 2019)

Aceituno dijo:


> ¿Cual es la razón de ese premium tan exagerado? ¿Es una moneda "reconocida" y *de fácil venta?*



Claro que es de fácil venta. ¿Acaso no es de fácil venta un Picaso?
Siempre encontrarás quien la valore (por ejemplo yo), lo que no esta claro es que consigas un precio de venta superior al de compra, pues todo depende de lo cara que la compraste.
Yo hace años que voy detrás de muchas de mi colección que van apareciendo muy de tanto en tanto en las casas de subastas. Te aseguro que soy muy generoso con mis pujas, sin embargo, no hay manera de pillarlas (a un precio que no sea insultante). 

Salut.


----------



## Aceituno (2 Oct 2019)

Kid dijo:


> Claro que es de fácil venta. ¿Acaso no es de fácil venta un Picaso?
> Siempre encontrarás quien la valore (por ejemplo yo), lo que no esta claro es que consigas un precio de venta superior al de compra, pues todo depende de lo cara que la compraste.
> Yo hace años que voy detrás de muchas de mi colección que van apareciendo muy de tanto en tanto en las casas de subastas. Te aseguro que soy muy generoso con mis pujas, sin embargo, no hay manera de pillarlas (a un precio que no sea insultante).
> 
> Salut.



Gracias Kid, siempre se aprende algo nuevo.

Con lo de facilidad de venta planteé mal la pregunta.

Imagino que en una situación extrema, como un "reinicio" del sistema económico por ejemplo, el premiem pagado al comprarla serviría de bien poco verdad?


----------



## Kid (2 Oct 2019)

Aceituno dijo:


> Gracias Kid, siempre se aprende algo nuevo.
> 
> Con lo de facilidad de venta planteé mal la pregunta.
> 
> Imagino que en una situación extrema, como un "reinicio" del sistema económico por ejemplo, el premiem pagado al comprarla serviría de bien poco verdad?



Hola
Este tipo de monedas (con mucho premium), solo tiene sentido en el caso de coleccionistas, o como parece que es tu caso, un capricho.
Evidentemente, tiene un alto valor como inversion, o incluso como especulación.
Confío en que cuando la mia se venda, sea sin prisas, ya sea yo, mis hijos, o mejor aún, mis nietos; y que entonces se pague mucho más de lo que yo pagué por ella.
En el supuesto que apuntas, de situación extrema, el valor podria bajar considerablemente, hasta el punto que solo se considere el valor del metal. Precisamente, eso es una de las ventajas de coleccionar monedas de oro, que en el peor de los casos, siempre tienes el valor del metal.
Dices que la moneda te gusta, bueno es muy respetable, pero viendo tus dudas, no crees que sería mejor adquirir otras monedas similares prácticamente sin premium, por ejemplo: napoleones, isabelinas, alfonsinas ...
En mi colección, ésta no es precisamente de las que podría considerar bonita, en cambio las hay que sí las considero muy bonitas y con un premium muy razonable.
Salut.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (2 Oct 2019)

Golden dijo:


> @Kaffee mit milch vamos por partes
> 
> ¿Que por qué es mas caro en unos sitios que en otros? Márgenes de beneficio, política comercial... ¿Por qué una botella de aceite de la misma marca es mas cara en Hipercor que Carrefour o al revés? Cada uno tiene su política de precios. Unas veces es más barato uno y otras otro. Como en todo.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el post tan currado, aunque no vaya dirigido a mi, no te imaginas lo interesante que resulta para los neófitos.

En mi caso y con 40 años me ha picado el gusanillo de los metales preciosos y a pesar de que podría hacer un desembolso importante, soy bastante conservador con el dinero y quiero dar el paso poco a poco. Mi idea es mes a mes ir comprando poco a poco y familiarizandome con el asunto además de ir aprendiendo. Este mes voy a coger unas 20 onzas de plata (búhos u otra moneda barata) y algo de un 1/4 o aproximado de oro (soberano casi seguro) en coinvest que me parecen los precios más razonables.

Por otra parte, agradecer a los foreros que comparten sus conocimientos e información tan interesante con el resto.

Un saludo


----------



## Adrenalix (3 Oct 2019)

Golden dijo:


> *¿Cómo comprar las monedas de oro que tengan menor premium o sobreprecio respecto al spot?*
> 
> Os voy a contar un "secreto" para aquellos que compráis en CoinInvest.
> 
> ...




Así es como hice mi primera compra, siguiendo vuestros sabios consejos, fui a lo más barato, y la primera pieza que apareció en la lista, la compré.


----------



## Adrenalix (3 Oct 2019)

Pregunta abierta de un principiante....
Suponiendo que todos los que tienen plata, tienen también oro, qué proporciones aconsejáis? 70%oro 30%plata? 50%oro, 50%plata?

Y luego las proporciones están basadas en el peso de cada metal que tengáis ,no?

Saludos!


----------



## Higadillas (3 Oct 2019)

En mi caso tengo alrededor de un 25% oro y 75% plata (esto hablando al cambio en €)... pero considero voy demasiado poco cargado de oro. Tendría que incrementar porcentaje hasta mínimo un 60/40 oro/plata. Lo que no voy a hacer bajo ningun concepto es vender plata para cambiarla por oro, todo el incremento tendrá que venir de adquirir más oro.


----------



## Erzam (3 Oct 2019)

Yo, en estos momentos, me estoy moviendo en un 80 % plata y 20 % oro.
Al igual que el compañero Higadillas, se que tengo que incrementar la tenencia de oro.


----------



## ddeltonin (3 Oct 2019)

Donde guardais el oro y plata, teneis una "salita acorazada", o teneis alguna barandilla que parezca oro, siendo oro?

Yo lo verdad no sabria que hacer con, digamos 100k en oro en mi casa.

Pido perdon por mi ignorancia, pero la verdad que se me hace raro.


----------



## Mrbcn (3 Oct 2019)

Yo de momento solo tengo plata, pero acabo de empezar con esto.


----------



## Erzam (3 Oct 2019)

ddeltonin dijo:


> Donde guardais el oro y plata, teneis una "salita acorazada", o teneis alguna barandilla que parezca oro, siendo oro?
> 
> Yo lo verdad no sabria que hacer con, digamos 100k en oro en mi casa.
> 
> Pido perdon por mi ignorancia, pero la verdad que se me hace raro.



Repartido por distintos lugares. Perdona que no sea más especifico, pero vamos, que no tengo todos los huevos en la misma cesta.


----------



## Somedus (3 Oct 2019)

Yo tengo 93% oro y 7% plata. Sé que tengo que comprar más plata. Pero me cuesta mucho encontrar precios interesantes (me tira mucho para atrás el spot tan grande). Y como voy poco a poco no puedo hacer pedidos donde me compensen los gastos de envío.
Saludos.


----------



## Aceituno (7 Oct 2019)

Gracias @Golden @Kid y @estupeharto por las aclaraciones. Ya veo que no merece la pena ese premium tan alto (para mi caso).

Y para @Toxic Avenger, yo llevo poco en esto, pero piensa que los portes de los metales suelen ser caretes. Me refiero a que si fraccionas lo que tienes pensado comprar en 3 o 4 portes, es dinero "tirado"...

Por supuesto es una opinión personal, cada uno hará lo que mejor crea conveniente.

Respecto a la moneda, yo personalmente le tengo manía a los soberanos por el tema de las falsificaciones, aunque comprando en tiendas contrastadas no supone mayor problema. No obstante, yo me inclinaría mas por la moneda de 2 Rand (hermana de la krugerrand), con el mismo peso que los soberanos, pero una vez más, va en gustos.

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## Adrenalix (7 Oct 2019)

Gracias por las respuestas entorno al porcentaje Oro/ plata, son de gran ayuda para evitar pasos en falso.


----------



## Incorrezto (7 Oct 2019)

Kaffee mit milch dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas entorno al porcentaje Oro/ plata, son de gran ayuda para evitar pasos en falso.



no te ayudan en nada, depende de que metal suba más.

si no te quieres liar, compra mitad y mitad en valor.


----------



## Incorrezto (8 Oct 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Creo que para la mayoría de los que por aquí hemos puesto nuestro ratio no depende en nada de que metal pueda subir más. Al menos en mi caso me da igual que metal suba más. Si buscara sólo eso especularía en futuros de otras materias primas.



pues si no depende de que metal pueda subir más no tiene sentido hablar de ratio.

compras las monedas que te gusten y listo


----------



## cacho_perro (15 Oct 2019)

Buenas!

Sigo con interés este hilo, es tremendamente ilustrativo para novatos que nos estamos informando de por donde tirar... dar las gracias especialmente al compañero @Golden por sus posts.

Un saludete


----------



## Forcopula (16 Oct 2019)

Madre mía cómo baja la plata, se empeñan en que compre más jajajaja

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jake el perro (24 Oct 2019)

Forcopula dijo:


> Madre mía cómo baja la plata, se empeñan en que compre más jajajaja
> 
> Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk



Pues ahora está subiendo de nuevo


----------



## Muttley (28 Oct 2019)

Con el permiso de todos, subo este hilo que me parece interesantísimo y que puede responder a muchas cuestiones que están apareciendo en otros hilos. No merece estar en segunda página.

Ya que se habla de porcentaje oro-plata creo que hay que distinguir el ratio "en peso" y el ratio "en euros fiat".
En mi caso:
Mantengo el ratio 1 onza de oro por 100 de plata considerado ambos como "bullion" (no incluyo inversión en históricas de oro con mucho premium).
Y en el ratio euros estoy en 1,57€ invertidos en plata por cada euro invertido en oro "bullion" (tampoco incluyo inversión en históricas de oro con mucho premium).

No hay un ratio mejor que otro. Hay veces que es el mercado el que te lleva a sobreponderar un activo frente al otro.
Por encima del 80:1 suelo invertir más en plata. Pero no es regla fija. Depende de las oportunidades y nunca me olvido del otro metal.

En cuanto a precios medios, estoy por debajo en ambos, si como precio medio se considera la onza más barata que se puede comprar en ambos metales.

Eso sí. Sólo invierto en monedas de plata pura 0.999 y en oro de al menos 0,875 de pureza.


----------



## Muttley (28 Oct 2019)

La plata es caballo ganador si o si. 
El efecto es exponencial en un escenario donde en las minas donde cada vez hay que remover más tons de tierra para sacar una onza con un precio de la energía mucho más alto.
Lo que no sabemos es cuando empieza la carrera de verdad.
Energia “on the counter”. 

Y si. Digamos que la plata que tengo no me la puedo llevar en el bolsillo. 
Pero está convenientemente guardada en varios lugares.
Totalmente contabilizada y aislada adecuadamente del aire.


----------



## Forcopula (28 Oct 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> La plata es caballo ganador si o si.
> El efecto es exponencial en un escenario donde en las minas donde cada vez hay que remover más tons de tierra para sacar una onza con un precio de la energía mucho más alto.
> Lo que no sabemos es cuando empieza la carrera de verdad.
> Energia “on the counter”.
> ...



Qué técnica usas para aislarla del aire? Me interesa mucho, gracias.


Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley (28 Oct 2019)

Forcopula dijo:


> Qué técnica usas para aislarla del aire? Me interesa mucho, gracias.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk



Pues lo clásico. Tubos cerrados con un poquito de desecante.
Capsulas airtight. 
Los lingotes los tengo cerrados en bolsas de plástico con cierre (tipo Ikea por ejemplo).


----------



## cacho_perro (6 Nov 2019)

Interesante artículo sobre la plata como inversión:

La Carta de la Bolsa - ¡Hay que comprar plata hasta reventar!


----------



## Gin and Tonic (8 Nov 2019)

Hola, 
soy nuevo por aquí, me he leido todo el hilo y me resulta muy interesante....
Parece que estos días la plata está cayendo.....buen momento para comprar o esperamos un poco más? En Coininvest hay precios muy interesantes....
Saludos y buen fin de semana???


----------



## Erzam (8 Nov 2019)

Yo he aprovechado esta bajada para comprar unos orillos, y eso que creo que la plata tiene mas recorrido al alza, pero es que últimamente la veo muy desbocada.
Si es momento de compra ? Está muy económica, es verdad, pero, lamentablemente no se que pasará con ella a corto plazo.
Lo que si te puedo asegurar es que, cuando yo compro plata, al día siguiente se desploma, por lo que cuando vaya a comprar, prometo avisar.


----------



## Berciano230 (10 Nov 2019)

Sabeis que le pasa a la web del El dorado coins? Lleva caída desde ayer.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## quaver (10 Nov 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 184227



Ayer sólamente presentaba: "HTTP *503* Service unavailable"


----------



## Perdigonazo (11 Nov 2019)

berciano230 dijo:


> Sabeis que le pasa a la web del El dorado coins? Lleva caída desde ayer.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Ahora mismo la web no me deja loguearme, me dice que mi cuenta no existe.


----------



## Nanote (11 Nov 2019)

Yo acabo de entrar sin problemas


----------



## Silver94 (11 Nov 2019)

Sí, parece que no hay problemas ya. El Viernes hice una compra y ahí sigue en el historial.
El informático debió tomarse el fin de semana libre.


----------



## Gin and Tonic (11 Nov 2019)

Erzam dijo:


> Yo he aprovechado esta bajada para comprar unos orillos, y eso que creo que la plata tiene mas recorrido al alza, pero es que últimamente la veo muy desbocada.
> Si es momento de compra ? Está muy económica, es verdad, pero, lamentablemente no se que pasará con ella a corto plazo.
> Lo que si te puedo asegurar es que, cuando yo compro plata, al día siguiente se desploma, por lo que cuando vaya a comprar, prometo avisar.




La semana pasada me quedé con ganas de hacer algunas compras....así que hoy no me he podido resistirme. Desde mi punto de vista (novato recien entrado en el mundo de los MPs), creo que las bajadas de los últimos días se deben ha un pre-acuerdo USA-China? puede ser o abro paraguas para críticas?
De todas maneras, tiempo entrega Britania Gold 2020 (CoinInvest) 15 business days, Maple leaf (mixed years) 12 business days..... joder, hay fuerte demanda....
Saludos y gracias por vuestras grandes aportaciones!!!


----------



## pamarvilla (13 Nov 2019)

Para comprar sigue siendo un momento óptimo.



Silver94 dijo:


> Sí, parece que no hay problemas ya. El Viernes hice una compra y ahí sigue en el historial.
> El informático debió tomarse el fin de semana libre.



parte del historial de mis pedidos en El Dorado está _missing_, no figura en la web


----------



## Erzam (13 Nov 2019)

Yo compre ayer en El Dorado y todo funciono OK.
Por cierto, ya que cuando adquiero plata esta suele pegar un bajón, os recomiendo que esteis pendientes de su cotización durante estos dias si quereis comprar.


----------



## pamarvilla (14 Nov 2019)

#Komisario Viyarejo, en un país como Alemania se puede adquirir plata sin IVA, por ejemplo, en el proveedor que los conforeros han citado algo más arriba: El Dorado Coins Edelmetalle

Salu2


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2019)

Hola, pamarvilla: En El Dorado el IVA ya está incorporado en el precio de la moneda. En Alemania se paga el IVA y que creo que en la Plata es del 19%. Hace pocos años era sólo del 7%...

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (14 Nov 2019)

Yo he mirado en las tiendas web recomendadas y la conclusión a la que he llegado es que sí, en algunas tiendas europeas está algo más barata la plata que en las españolas, pero sólo te compensa si no puedes comprar in-situ en alguna tienda física, porque en caso contrario todo posible ahorro se lo llevan los costes de envío y aseguramiento (a no ser que compres mucha cantidad claro)

Un saludete


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2019)

Depende... Por regla general, sale bastante más barato en tiendas europeas, ya sean alemanas o belgas. Y, en algunos casos los gastos de envío son más baratos que aquí, como por ejemplo en El Dorado.

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (14 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Depende... Por regla general, sale bastante más barato en tiendas europeas, ya sean alemanas o belgas. Y, en algunos casos los gastos de envío son más baratos que aquí, como por ejemplo en El Dorado.
> 
> Saludos.



Sí, es cierto, por eso digo que tienen sentido si no tienes acceso a tiendas físicas que las trabajen...

Un saludete


----------



## Forcopula (14 Nov 2019)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Yo he mirado en las tiendas web recomendadas y la conclusión a la que he llegado es que sí, en algunas tiendas europeas está algo más barata la plata que en las españolas, pero sólo te compensa si no puedes comprar in-situ en alguna tienda física, porque en caso contrario todo posible ahorro se lo llevan los costes de envío y aseguramiento (a no ser que compres mucha cantidad claro)
> 
> Un saludete



Yo creo que en caso de tiendas europeas (como goldsilver) es verdad que los gastos de envío son caros, pero con grandes volúmenes puedes compensarlos perfectamente. Además tienen la opción de guardar tu pedido para acumular sucesivas compras y enviártelas todas juntas, pagando sólo un envío claro.

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## miguelaneglesp (14 Nov 2019)

buenas noches.

despues de empaparme casi todo el hilo jejej he hecho mi primera compra en goldsilver con la opicon de almacenaje y envio con pedido posteriores....a ver que tal resulta.

por cierto gracias por los aportes la verdad es que era un perfecto ignorante en el tema y poco a poco voy conociendo un poco el mundillo.

un saludo


----------



## Gin and Tonic (14 Nov 2019)

Erzam dijo:


> Yo compre ayer en El Dorado y todo funciono OK.
> Por cierto, ya que cuando adquiero plata esta suele pegar un bajón, os recomiendo que esteis pendientes de su cotización durante estos dias si quereis comprar.



de momento hoy se ha mantenido.....habrás hecho una compra pequena....
Gracias por el aviso, igualmente....


----------



## Erzam (14 Nov 2019)

Gin and Tonic dijo:


> de momento hoy se ha mantenido.....habrás hecho una compra pequena....
> Gracias por el aviso, igualmente....



20 onzas.
El que aún no se haya desplomado está rompiendo todos mis esquemas...


----------



## skipyy (14 Nov 2019)

Erzam dijo:


> 20 onzas.
> El que aún no se haya desplomado está rompiendo todos mis esquemas...



Si normalmente se cumplen tus predicciones, compra alguna más y luego compro yo y partimos


----------



## Erzam (15 Nov 2019)

skipyy dijo:


> Si normalmente se cumplen tus predicciones, compra alguna más y luego compro yo y partimos



Bajará más aún.

Por cierto, hoy por debajo de ayer.


----------



## Silver94 (15 Nov 2019)

A finales de mes haré una compra de una decena de onzas. Al menos que se mantenga el precio hasta entonces.


----------



## Perdigonazo (15 Nov 2019)

Silver94 dijo:


> A finales de mes haré una compra de una decena de onzas. Al menos que se mantenga el precio hasta entonces.



¿En cuáles estás pensando? Las que más me gustan son las Filarmónicas.


----------



## Silver94 (15 Nov 2019)

Perdigonazo dijo:


> ¿En cuáles estás pensando? Las que más me gustan son las Filarmónicas.



Maple, Canguros o Filarmónicas. Las dos últimas son las que más me gustan.


----------



## miguelaneglesp (16 Nov 2019)

Buenas noches 

yo estoy por comprar algo de plata también y tengo la duda al hacerlo en lingote o moneda que recomendáis??


Un saludo


----------



## Berciano230 (16 Nov 2019)

Yo estoy mas a favor de comprar moneda, en teoría tiene mas salida a la hora de venderla, pero es mi opinión personal. Saludos


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mk73 (16 Nov 2019)

Moneda 
Yo me voy a los eagle. Pero también tienes algo más barata las de filarmonica.


----------



## ajra1307 (16 Nov 2019)

No conozco este mercado, pero entiendo que el momento de la compra es crucial, y luego por tema gastos de envío y precio la tienda.
Pero lo que más duda me genera, es que proceso se sigue el día que quieres salir de posiciones?
Donde vendes?
Como vendes? Porque lo de enviar metal sin tenerlo pagado como que no será el procedimiento, verdad?
Se vende únicamente de forma presencial?
Donde?
Cuanto de descuentan por compra contra los precios de de los Fixing?


“Estos son mis principios. Si no le gustan… tengo otros”


----------



## miguelaneglesp (17 Nov 2019)

Buenos días 

gracias por la ayuda, tenia comprado un lingote en web belga con opción de almacenaje y posterior envío, esta semana comprare algo más en moneda y ya pediré el envío.

gracias por la ayuda, soy bastante nuevo en lo que a MP se refiere pero es un mundo bastante interesante y un foto muy constructivo.

un saludo


----------



## ajra1307 (17 Nov 2019)

Gracias por tus respuestas amigo.
Entiendo que es una inversión sin posibilidad de renta más que le especulativa. Muy difícil y riesgoso de convertir a líquido y hasta difícil de guardar/almacenar.
Tiene que ser muy interesante la previsión de alza para que especulativamente sea interesante enterrar dinero en MP contrastado con otras opciones de inversiones. Sin embargo veo que es posiblemente el valor más seguro y más aislado de situaciones políticas a nivel mundial.
Una ecuación interesante para cuando no sabes que hacer con el dinero y meterlo en un valor refugio o tener un "fondo de emergencia" comprando joyas para tu mujer y quedando bien sin tirar el dinero en bolsos Gucci.
Los MP creo que a la fecha son más un comodity por la demanda de la industria y obviamente el que consiga contratos de proveeduría para la misma se puede forrar a base de demanda constante y crecimiento, pero para gente de a pie no lo veo práctico y probablemente muy poco rentable en plazos medios.

“Estos son mis principios. Si no le gustan… tengo otros”


----------



## mk73 (17 Nov 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Para los nuevos que me han enviado algún mensaje privado, repito lo que ya he dicho: No respondo mensajes privados. Las preguntas por aquí en abierto.
> 
> ...




El mercado de Bruxelles lo que miran es que lleves oro. Repito oro. 
Para plata te van a poner peros, o cuesta vender, o a veces ni te trae cuenta por sacar cuatro chavos . Se queda una mercancía muy de segunda, o tercera fila. 
Hay mucho francés cerca de la capital belga que se va expresamente allá para vender porqe le sale más interesante económicamente que si vendiese en France. Pero hacen el viaje para vender oro.


----------



## Piel de Luna (17 Nov 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Efectivamente así es. El ejemplo de Bruselas lo puse más por con están las cosas de tratar de vender metales en efectivo.
> 
> En Bruselas, al igual que en Francia la tradición es el oro. En Bruselas hay comercios que mueven una gran cantidad de oro y sin embargo no se ocupan mucho de la venta on-line, por lo que pasan bastante de plata, mas demandada fuera de sus fronteras, aunque la compran y venden pero no hay tanto movimiento. Es uno de los motivos por los que creo importante sobreponderar el oro muy por encima de la plata.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo en todo, sobre todo en la última frase.
El ejemplo que has puesto es contundente y real, 9.000 oz de plata y muchísimas menos, no es tan fácil y en las grandes casas en contra de lo que pueda pensar alguno, mucho menos aún, prefieren siempre las nuevas que salen de ceca cada año, fiscalmente les es más ventajoso, cosa que con el Oro no es el caso, ni por asomo la liquidez del oro tiene ni tendrá la plata.


----------



## Muttley (17 Nov 2019)

Un comentario. 
Hablamos de usuarios privados. No institucionales Ni profesionales. 
Muy poquitos usuarios privados mueven 9000 onzas de plata una vez....ni tampoco 100 de oro de una tacada. Eso es muy complicado. 
En primer lugar porque un usuario privado es muy raro que tenga 9000 maples. O filarmónicas. Un conjunto que pueda ser vendido a precio uniforme. Lo normal es tener una mezcla heterogénea de maples, libertades, ASE, panda, lunares etc. Esto hace que haya diferencia de precio de venta que pueda ser poquita (ASE y Maple) o más elevada (Maple-Panda) Y si nos ponemos a mirar años de pandas por ejemplo (se entiende que la colección se ha hecho a lo largo del tiempo) los precios varían más (no pandas del 89 evidentemente, pero ya hay diferencia de precio entre un panda de 2013 y uno de 2020).
Esto hace que si alguien quiere deshacerse de la plata será poco a poco en bloques. 
Más discretamente en plan privado y menos discretamente mediante tienda online en Amazon o eBay. El problema del transporte no existe.
El inversor de plata es de por sí, discreto y tiene natural precaución en su relación con el fisco. Poquito a poquito. Para complementar una pensión o un sueldo. 

El oro es otra historia, pero parecido. Difícil tener 100 Krugers. Lo normal es tenerlo en onzas, cuartos, medias de varios tipos (maples, soberanos, Alfonsinas, isabelinas...) que tienen algo de diferencia de precio, únicamente por el tamaño. Las monedas pequeñas llevan algo mas de premium. Y eso si no se tiene alguna un poco más especial como una lunar o un panda de oro que sí que llevan premium más definido. De nuevo lo normal es deshacerse de ellas prácticamente una a una en distintos canales.

Se ha repetido mucho que el oro y la plata son protección e inversión a largo plazo. Y su venta debería ser conceptualizada de acuerdo a eso. Compro a poquitos, vendo a poquitos. Equilibrando si es necesario. Y con dinero que no se va a necesitar en el corto-medio plazo.


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Nov 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Muy poquitos usuarios privados mueven 9000 onzas de plata una vez....ni tampoco 100 de oro de una tacada. Eso es muy complicado



Es que es una pequeña fortuna que poca gente tiene y si contamos que el ricachón diversifique ya hablamos de mucho ahorro.


----------



## asqueado (17 Nov 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Un comentario.
> Hablamos de usuarios privados. No institucionales Ni profesionales.
> Muy poquitos usuarios privados mueven 9000 onzas de plata una vez....ni tampoco 100 de oro de una tacada. Eso es muy complicado.
> En primer lugar porque un usuario privado es muy raro que tenga 9000 maples. O filarmónicas. Un conjunto que pueda ser vendido a precio uniforme. Lo normal es tener una mezcla heterogénea de maples, libertades, ASE, panda, lunares etc. Esto hace que haya diferencia de precio de venta que pueda ser poquita (ASE y Maple) o más elevada (Maple-Panda) Y si nos ponemos a mirar años de pandas por ejemplo (se entiende que la colección se ha hecho a lo largo del tiempo) los precios varían más (no pandas del 89 evidentemente, pero ya hay diferencia de precio entre un panda de 2013 y uno de 2020).
> ...




+ 10 Tu eres uno de los pocos foreros que entran para decir las cosas con sensatez
Alguno no tiene ni PUTA IDEA de lo que dice, es lo que leen en la red y como un papagallo lo ponen para sentirse importantes, claro que cada uno decimos lo que nos salga de los cojones, sabes lo que pasa que las gacelas que entran en este hilo, como en otros, se lo creen a pie juntillas, y luego vienen los llantos, en fin, cada uno con sus dineros puede hacer lo que le salga de alli abajo


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2019)

Y es que la mayoría de los que andamos por aquí estamos MUY LEJOS de ese 1% que puede permitirse altos dispendios... Por regla general, el "metalero" -que NO los "Cuentacuentos"...- suele ir comprando poco a poco, de manera que con el tiempo suele acumular una cantidad importante de MPs... que NO "toneladas".

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (17 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y es que la mayoría de los que andamos por aquí estamos MUY LEJOS de ese 1% que puede permitirse altos dispendios... Por regla general, el "metalero" -que NO los "Cuentacuentos"...- suele ir comprando poco a poco, de manera que con el tiempo suele acumular una cantidad importante de MPs... que NO "toneladas".
> 
> Saludos.




Algunos es que tienen unos pajaritos en la cabeza, mucho yo, yo, yo, dar muchos consejos pero no tienen ni ZORRA idea de lo que hablan.
El yo, yo, yo, se demuestra con echos, subiendo monedas para que se vean, o que pasa que todo es mentira,
Y lo malo de todo esto es que las gacelas se tragan el anzuelo, y vendran lagrimas, muchas lagrimas, pero en fin alla ellos.
Dicen unas barbaridades que es pa mear y no echar gota, y se lo creen ellos mismos.

Que añoranza de aquellos tiempos en el foro, donde se podria aprender muuuuuuuchas cosas, ojo, que existen muchos conforeros que es un lujo poder leerlos


----------



## Golden (17 Nov 2019)

Estimados Fernando y Asqueado, les recuerdo que este hilo existe porque el Sr Fernando, cuando en su hilo le indiqué que el Krugerrand era una moneda y no un round como él mantenía, y seguía en sus trece hasta que le pasé la web oficial de Sudáfrica indicando que es una moneda de curso legal me dijo que aquel era SU hilo y que no era bienvenido.

Soy un caballero y lo último que quiero es molestar, así que sin una voz mas alta que otra me fui y creé este hilo.

Ahora parece que ustedes dos se divierten pasando por aquí de vez en cuando. Bien, por mi no hay problema, pero traten a los demás y a ustedes mismos con respeto. Es lo único que les pido. Para hablar como cuñados de bar, insultar, decir tacos o poner gif como si tuvieran 15 años ya hay otros hilos, incluido el SUYO. 

Y usted sr asqueado, si este hilo le ha hecho que no haya podido colocar la granalla lo siento. Que vamos a hacer.

Un saludo


----------



## asqueado (17 Nov 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Estimados Fernando y Asqueado, les recuerdo que este hilo existe porque el Sr Fernando, cuando en su hilo le indiqué que el Krugerrand era una moneda y no un round como él mantenía, y seguía en sus trece hasta que le pasé la web oficial de Sudáfrica indicando que es una moneda de curso legal me dijo que aquel era SU hilo y que no era bienvenido.
> 
> Soy un caballero y lo último que quiero es molestar, así que sin una voz mas alta que otra me fui y creé este hilo.
> 
> ...



Sr. Golden, llevo bastante tiempo sin entrar por el foro, lo puede comprobar si quiere, asqueado de los insultos de no pensar o decir lo que a algunos le conviene e interesa, pero hoy he tenido en mi correo la notificacion de este hilo, por las manifestaciones que hice hace algun tiempo, entonces me ha entrado la curiosidad de ver lo que se decia, como siempre barbaridades por el autor del hilo.
En cierta ocasion le pregunte si tenia experiencia en vender y comprar MPs, claro y cuando dice por aqui de 100 onzas de oro o 9000 onzas de plata, pues me deja un poco descolocado.
Si por cualquier circunstancia tenemos que vender alguna moneda, y ahi me ha demostrado que no tiene ni idea, antes de vender en Belgica o en la conchinchina, pasese por un compro-oro, joyeria o platero, no le va a cobrar nada, puede que incluso saque mas dineros y se puede ahorrar los gastos del envio, cojer el dinero en mano, etc. etc. aparte por supuesto de la venta entre foreros.
Mire aqui no existen hilos de nadie, y podre entrar cada vez que quiera y me de la real gana, a los que me apetezca, y comentare del tema con sentido comun, otra cosa es que ignore ciertos hilos y foreros.
No le consiento que me diga que no trato con respeto a los foreros, que yo sepa, jamas he insultado a nadie, a no ser que lo hallan hecho a mi antes, al contrario siempre he intentado ayudar y compartir, ahora bien si decir las cosas por su nombre y no poderme rebatir lo que digo, esa es su salida vergonzosa, que a usted no le gusta, lo siento, pero no diga que falto el respeto a nadie, necesita ayuda medica y urgente.
Sr. Golden es usted un MISERABLE, por no decirle otra cosa, a que viene decir lo de la granalla, afortunadamente yo no tengo que colocar la misma a nadie, ni venderla, no me veo en esa tesitura, con este detalle simple, se conoce la calidad, educacion y valores de la gente.


----------



## Muttley (17 Nov 2019)

Simplemente decir que mi comentario está hecho de buena de fe y que por supuesto no buscaba la polémica entre foreros. 
Me leo casi todos los hilos, sea quien sea el o los “conductores”. 
Y si creo que puedo aportar algo lo hago, y son las menos veces pues prefiero leer. Siempre sin buscar gresca. Y sin prestar demasiada atención a quien dice qué. 
La base de todos los participantes es la misma. El gusto por la protección del ahorro y la inversión mediante metales preciosos. 
Y como decía mi abuela de 104 años y creo que ya lo he comentado alguna vez aquí...”hay muchas formas de hacer las cosas bien”.....
....y yo añadiría...”casi tantas como hacerlas mal”.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Nov 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Estimados Fernando y Asqueado, les recuerdo que este hilo existe porque el Sr Fernando, cuando en su hilo le indiqué que el Krugerrand era una moneda y no un round como él mantenía, y seguía en sus trece hasta que le pasé la web oficial de Sudáfrica indicando que es una moneda de curso legal me dijo que aquel era SU hilo y que no era bienvenido.
> 
> Soy un caballero y lo último que quiero es molestar, así que sin una voz mas alta que otra me fui y creé este hilo.
> 
> ...




Sublime.


----------



## asqueado (18 Nov 2019)

Golden dijo:


> @AgAu usted puede llamarlo como quiera, faltaría mas, pero el banco de Mexico dice que la onza Libertad es moneda de curso legal con un valor del precio del día de la plata
> Libertad (moneda) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> El valor como moneda de curso legal del Krugerrand es el valor del oro del dia y el de la onza Libertad el valor de la plata. Ambas son de curso legal en sus paises y con ambas se pueden liquidar deudas oficiales. El curso legal, que no circulante, significa que el Estado tiene que aceptarlas como moneda para cualquier pago que requiera a un particular o una empresa. Nadie más está obligado a aceptarlas, igual que ocurre con los euros conmemorativos de 12, 20 o 30 euros. Son de curso legal en el Estado emisor únicamente, y no circulantes.
> ...




*IM-PRE-SIO-NAN-TE*



*Las órdenes ministeriales, ORDEN ECO/84/2002, de 10 de enero, por la que se acuerda la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de 12 euros, ORDEN ECO/320/2003, de 10 de febrero, por la que se acuerda la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de 12 euro y ORDEN ECO/3616/2003, de 19 de diciembre, por la que se acuerda la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de 12 euro, incluían un artículo con el siguiente literal:
“Estas monedas serán admitidas en las cajas públicas del territorio nacional sin limitación, y entre particulares, en territorio nacional hasta 120 euros, cualquiera que sea la cuantía del pago.”* 

Las monedas de 12€ del año 2002, 2003 y la primera emisión del año 2004 dedicada a la Reina Isabel I de Castilla aparte de ser monedas de curso legal (todas los son) también tenían poder liberatorio con límite de 120€, es decir, en nuestro ejemplo, podríamos, y podemos, utilizarlas para pagar nuestro cuarto y mitad de queso quiera o no quiera el comerciante aceptarla. Mientras no nos pasemos de la cantidad de 120€ estará obligado a aceptar que cancelemos nuestra deuda con ellas. A partir de entonces estas monedas han perdido su poder liberatorio, por lo que no podremos cancelar las deudas con monedas de fecha posterior a la de 12€ de Isabel I de Castilla, sean de 12, 20, o las del año 2012, 30€ 

.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Nov 2019)

# Golden: Vd. es un MENTIROSO... ¿Dónde dije que Vd. no era bienvenido en mi hilo?

Evolución del precio del Oro V

Y ello queda reflejado al leer mi post 768

¡Adiós! ENTERAOOOOO.


----------



## asqueado (18 Nov 2019)

*ZÀS - TRÀS - ZÀS    

antes se coge al mentiroso que al cojo
que nivelazo de hilo
con mentiras y trolas 
y alguno haciendo palmas con las orejas*


----------



## Piel de Luna (18 Nov 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Estimados Fernando y Asqueado, les recuerdo que este hilo existe porque el Sr Fernando, cuando en su hilo le indiqué que el Krugerrand era una moneda y no un round como él mantenía, y seguía en sus trece hasta que le pasé la web oficial de Sudáfrica indicando que es una moneda de curso legal me dijo que aquel era SU hilo y que no era bienvenido.
> 
> Soy un caballero y lo último que quiero es molestar, así que sin una voz mas alta que otra me fui y creé este hilo.
> 
> ...



Los vapores de la granalla son malísimos!, y ya si se la tiene que comer con patatas eso es horroroso.


----------



## mk73 (25 Nov 2019)

Golden dijo:


> *Gráfico de la onza de plata en dólares*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me jubilaré y después los años q me queden por vivir, y la plata seguirá valiendo calderilla


----------



## Silver94 (25 Nov 2019)

Habrá que seguir acumulando mientras ande barata. Mientras tanto, paciencia, a ver si algún día la plata alcanza precios altos.


----------



## Muttley (25 Nov 2019)

Si consideramos una onza de plata y su coste en relación con los costes de producción, su precio no puede romper hacia arriba hasta que uno (o varios de los factores) mencionados suban determinantemente.

-costes de explotación: El mayor es el combustible, del que el precio diesel es el principal. luego la mano de obra, mayormente local.
Es decir sin una subida de combustible, que encarezca la extracción este indicador se movera ligeramente. con un combustible estable, precio enérgetico potencial estable, el precio de la energía actual en forma de onza de plata se mantendrá estable. Esto es evidentemente gracias al shale oil.
-capex: las inversiones en prospección dependen del precio actual de la energía/onza. Sin un precio actual ascendente se reduce las posibilidades de justificar la viabilidad de otras inversiones en compra de material, prospección, investigación etc.
-licencias: idem que la anterior, pero afectadas por la renovación de licencias/cuotas de extracción que pueden ir al alza ligeramente.
-transporte y transformación: igual que en la primera, básicamente combustible del que buena parte es diesel (camiones, tráfico de contenedores, energía eléctrica, cogeneración en fábricas de transformación...).

En resumen. Si el precio del combustible no aumenta, el precio de la onza no aumenta y se mantiene "estable" en los rangos que se ha comentado (15-19$). Es decir, hasta que no nos suba el valor de la potencial de la energía empleada no aumentará el valor real de depósito de energía en forma de onza en nuestra mano.

No poseemos simplemente onzas de plata. Poseemos depósitos de energía real. Es otra manera de verlo.


----------



## miguelaneglesp (26 Nov 2019)

Buenos días 

a la hora de comprar monedas gracias a este lost tengo claro cuáles son las que más salida tienen, la duda que me queda es a la hora de comprarlas si el año tiene algun valor añadido o es irrelevante comprarlas de un año u otro?

Un saludo


----------



## Erzam (26 Nov 2019)

Buenas tardes,
Si puede haber variación entre distintos años, pero ya entras en el tema numismático.
Yo, en los metales, voy a precio/onza puro y duro, excepto en alguna colección que les estoy haciendo a los nanos para que se vayan enseñando un poquito.


----------



## cacho_perro (26 Nov 2019)

Otro artículo interesante sobre el mercado de la plata:

La Carta de la Bolsa - Hay una gran ballena en el mercado de la plata

Por lo visto los chinos andan cubriéndose las espaldas, aunque nadie asegura nada... ciertamente lo bueno que tiene este metal es que aunque se pague IVA aparte del valor numismático/monetario tiene valor industrial (como el cobre vaya) y un recorrido al alza mayor que el oro así que... igual es buen momento para comprar antes de que se dispare...

Un saludete


----------



## Gin and Tonic (26 Nov 2019)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Otro artículo interesante sobre el mercado de la plata:
> 
> La Carta de la Bolsa - Hay una gran ballena en el mercado de la plata
> 
> ...



Gracias por el artículo "cacho_perro"
Sobre lo que comentas del IVA, tengo una pregunta, a ver si los expertos del foro pueden responderme. El oro de inversión no tiene IVA, la plata si (un 19% cierto?). Ahora bien, en mis compras realizadas en Coininvest, no me cobran el IVA. De qué depende de que cobren el IVA o no? del tamano de la tienda? cantidad vendidad?

Saludos


----------



## Gin and Tonic (29 Nov 2019)

"Black Friday" en Coininvest, envíos gratis a partir de pedidos de 1000€, oferta hasta el 1 de Diciembre


----------



## Felson (29 Nov 2019)

Buen análisis. Lo importante, en cualquier caso, es que no metas la plata, aunque habría que tener muy mala plata para que saliera mal.


----------



## Jebediah (29 Nov 2019)

Felson dijo:


> Buen análisis. Lo importante, en cualquier caso, es que no metas la plata, aunque habría que tener muy mala plata para que saliera mal.


----------



## cacho_perro (10 Dic 2019)

Buenas,

Por aportar alternativas, recientemente he descubierto esta tienda online con sede en Madrid que tiene onzas de plata bastante bien de precio, mejor que otras tiendas españolas hasta donde he encontrado:

Productos archivo - Ciode

Según he leído, es una tienda con bastante solera parece....

Un saludete


----------



## Berciano230 (10 Dic 2019)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Por aportar alternativas, recientemente he descubierto esta tienda online con sede en Madrid que tiene onzas de plata bastante bien de precio, mejor que otras tiendas españolas hasta donde he encontrado:
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes buen aporte es interesante conocer nuevas tiendas.

He estado mirando y bullion poco o nada y los precios no me convencen, quizás alguna moneda tenga buenos precios en comparativa con otras tiendas españolas.. nose no sigo estas.. dado que se columpian bastante. 
Yo aconsejo el dorado coins como el ninguno, gastos de envio prácticamente igual q en  
Saludos compañeros.


----------



## Erzam (10 Dic 2019)

berciano230 dijo:


> Buenas tardes buen aporte es interesante conocer nuevas tiendas.
> 
> He estado mirando y bullion poco o nada y los precios no me convencen, quizás alguna moneda tenga buenos precios en comparativa con otras tiendas españolas.. nose no sigo estas.. dado que se columpian bastante.
> Yo aconsejo el dorado coins como el ninguno, gastos de envio prácticamente igual q en
> Saludos compañeros.



Yo también recomiendo eldoradcoins para adquirir plata.
Nunca he tenido ningún problema con ellos.


----------



## Berciano230 (10 Dic 2019)

Buenas noches, la diferencia entre monedas del mismo peso se le llama Premium, aparte del valor de la propia moneda pagas un sobreprecio bien porque es más coleccionable o porque la tirada es mas corta.. etc

Los lingotes de plata puedes encontrarlos desde un gramo pero es muchísimo mas caro en proporción a las monedas y quizás tengan menos “salida”

Referente q cuántas monedas comprar en Alemania... pues depende de la tienda y los gastos de envío, pero en el dorado podrías incluso comprar una que yo creo q casi te saldria igual q en españa 
El dorado dependiendo de cuantas cojas te abarata el precio, 1, 10, 20... 
también puedes acumular con varias compras y luego pagar un solo envio. En la web tienes los precios de los gastos. Pero estan muy bien.
Saludos y espero haberte ayudado


----------



## Forcopula (11 Dic 2019)

En la tienda goldsilver para que te empiece a compensar estaríamos hablando de alrededor de 30 onzas para arriba, a partir de 40 seguro que ya te sale más económico que cualquier opción de España, yo es donde compro siempre y estoy muy contento.


Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silver94 (24 Dic 2019)

Con GoldSilver acabo de tener yo un problema. Hice un pedido, y les dieron mal los datos a los de Fedex, así que lo devolvieron. Les dije que no se preocupasen, que en un mes haría otro pedido y que me enviasen los dos juntos. Realicé el nuevo pedido, les escribí para recordar que tenía el otro pendiente, pero sólo me enviaron el segundo pedido. Ahora estoy pegándome con ellos para que me envíen el primer pedido realizado.

Por otro lado, la plata ha tenido hoy una buena subida, a ver si 2020 nos da una alegría.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (24 Dic 2019)

No eres el primero que tiene historias con ellos. Los precios son muy buenos, pero el servicio posventa es lamentable. Pon en google:
“ Goldsilver.be opinion” verás como no estás solo. A modo de ejemplo:








Nov 15, 2019


*Shocking customer service..*
Shocking customer service..
They must do so much trade they dont care about there customers
Useful

Share











Nov 11, 2019


*Placed an order for 4 Silver coins on…*
Placed an order for 4 Silver coins on the 1st Oct 2019 ,Paid £332.35 into their BVBA ELECTRUM LT account in London.NO REPLIES to Emails,NO COINS.
Informed my bank to start claim back.Also informed British Police online Fraud squad.Still waiting to get some answers.
My next step is to inform PERTH MINT in Australia how their Authorised Distributor in Belguim is using their name to promote services.
Useful

Share











Nov 11, 2019


*Scammers!!!! No delivery after payment*
Placed order almost 500 euro is charged on credit card but in their intern system it is still on checking payment for months now..

No reaction on multiple emails from multiple accounts..
i am going to the police for fraud!!!!

Stay away from this !!!!!!!!
Useful

Share











Oct 23, 2019


*They sent me the wrong size coins (5oz…*
They sent me the wrong size coins (5oz instead of 10oz) but they are ignoring my emails and not interested in resolving

Left me hundreds of € out of pocket..

Stay clear
Useful

Share











Sep 11, 2019


*Absolutely discusting service*
Absolutely discusting service. They're attitude towards customers is horrible. This company is probably the worst ever company i have ever dealt with!! And when they feel like it they just wont reply back to you!! They just take your money and not interested in selling you quality items.

Be aware they may send bullion coins scratched, toned, milk spotted and not tell you!
Useful

Share











Aug 9, 2019


*left out of pocket shocking customer service*
ordered a few times , no problem BUT my lastest order has two kilo coins missing , email them and they reply very quickly and told me to go away, don't order from them again . TRIED to email them a few more times but no reply 
DO NOT BUY FROM THEM !!!!!!!!!
Useful

Share











Updated Mar 23, 2019


*Are they bankrupt?*
After initially ok experience with a few test orders I had the big awakening when I had a larger order delivered in January:
Two platinum coins were missing (luckily I got a gold coin instead that I hadn't ordered keeping my overall damage low) and I notified them right away. After a rude "check again" I finally got some attention and they agreed to investigate. 1 month later I'm still chasing for a settlement, but other than "we're busy and appreciate your patience" and other more rude replies I'm still waiting for a conclusion. Stay away!

Update March 23 2019
Another month and a broken promise later they have now even stopped answering mails. Classic signs of an approaching bankruptcy.
Useful

Share











Feb 21, 2019


*Very, very, very bad "customer service". good prices.*
They canceled an order without a reason. When i asked for explanation, the customer service (Christine) answered with "learn to read or stop drinking". I finally managed to get my order but i never got an excuse for insulting me. Another time they sent me less capsules than i ordered and PAID for. Never got a response, never got the missing capsules. Generally they didn't respond to any mails.

1 star for good prices and fast delivery.
Useful

Share











Sep 21, 2016


*All requests to return a damged item refused*
One of the items in my delivery was for a 1 kilo silver kookaburra at a cost of 612,95 €. The coin was damaged all requests to return and replace were refused this was one of the reply's Yes, indeed. You bought a BU coin from GOLDSILVER.BE.And you were sent a BU coin. In other words a kilo silver in the shape of a coin Nothing less, nothing more. These coins don't have any collectable value. Told by Goldsilver.Be we have had three coins sent to the UK and they were damaged. These orders had no relevance or connection to me making me feel uncomfortable Customer services are your best friend until something goes wrong then they just fob you off.


----------



## Silver94 (24 Dic 2019)

Sí, a raiz de mi problema he leído otros casos y tengo claro que cuando me envíen mi paquete, no vuelvo a comprarles. Seguiré tirando de CoinInvest, y sobretodo de ElDoradoCoins.


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Dic 2019)

Silver94 dijo:


> Seguiré tirando de CoinInvest



hubo un _error humano, _de ahí no los pude sacar, y por teléfono, y mi pedido fue devuelto. antes de que me respondiera la mensajeria al correo que les mandé al ver en la app que el pedido figuraba como devuelto ya me habian escrito de alemania, que tenian alli mi paquete y que habia pasado,

el gilipollas del mensajero le dio a no aceptado, el punto de entrega era solo un cajón en una tienda donde no tenian ningun dato, cero información y nada por escrito.

coninvest me lo reenvió gratis y ellos se encargaron de hablar con la mensajeria.


----------



## Silver94 (3 Ene 2020)

Parece que la plata empieza el año con buen pie.


----------



## Miljodiendas (8 Ene 2020)

Buenas tardes a todos, llevo algo de tiempo leyendo sobre la plata y me he decidido a comprar algo para tener como pequeña inversión, en mi caso creo que quiero comprar monedas de Maple leaf. Pero quiera preguntaros un par de cosas. 

- Por un lado, he visto que la mayoría de vosotros compra por internet, pero ¿podría existir alguna opción de comprar en tienda física ? o no cunde para nada, en mi caso sería la zona de Alicante, Valencia o Murcia. 

-Por otro lado, ¿cual es la mejor forma de venderlas en un futuro ? no quisiera malvenderlas en casas de compra de oro y plata.

Muchas gracias !


----------



## Jebediah (8 Ene 2020)

Miljodiendas dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos, llevo algo de tiempo leyendo sobre la plata y me he decidido a comprar algo para tener como pequeña inversión, en mi caso creo que quiero comprar monedas de Maple leaf. Pero quiera preguntaros un par de cosas.
> 
> - Por un lado, he visto que la mayoría de vosotros compra por internet, pero ¿podría existir alguna opción de comprar en tienda física ? o no cunde para nada, en mi caso sería la zona de Alicante, Valencia o Murcia.
> 
> ...



La mejor forma de venderlas, a particulares. Los profesionales siempre te darán menos por su margen de beneficios. Ahora bien, para vender muchas monedas o de importe alto se complica la cosa para venta entre particulares. Tienes en este foro una sección de compra venta entre foreros totalmente fiable.


----------



## Miljodiendas (9 Ene 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> La mejor forma de venderlas, a particulares. Los profesionales siempre te darán menos por su margen de beneficios. Ahora bien, para vender muchas monedas o de importe alto se complica la cosa para venta entre particulares. Tienes en este foro una sección de compra venta entre foreros totalmente fiable.



Muchísimas gracias, lo tendré en cuenta.


----------



## Erzam (9 Ene 2020)

Miljodiendas dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos, llevo algo de tiempo leyendo sobre la plata y me he decidido a comprar algo para tener como pequeña inversión, en mi caso creo que quiero comprar monedas de Maple leaf. Pero quiera preguntaros un par de cosas.
> 
> - Por un lado, he visto que la mayoría de vosotros compra por internet, pero ¿podría existir alguna opción de comprar en tienda física ? o no cunde para nada, en mi caso sería la zona de Alicante, Valencia o Murcia.
> 
> ...



Hola, compañero. Soy de la zona sur de Valencia y me muevo bastante por la zona geográfica que comentas. Para tienda física, yo he comprado oro en Libertyoro, en Valencia, en la Avda. de Francia, detrás de El Corte Inglés, y la verdad es que muy bien. Pero el tema de la plata es más problemático, por el tema del IVA. En tienda física en España, te va a salir caro.
Yo la plata la he comprado en este foro y en subasta de Andorrano. Todo lo demás, en El Dorado. No tengas problema por que estén en Alemania, les he comprado varias veces y todas las transacciones han sido fáciles y sin ningún tipo de problema.


----------



## Miljodiendas (9 Ene 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> Hola, compañero. Soy de la zona sur de Valencia y me muevo bastante por la zona geográfica que comentas. Para tienda física, yo he comprado oro en Libertyoro, en Valencia, en la Avda. de Francia, detrás de El Corte Inglés, y la verdad es que muy bien. Pero el tema de la plata es más problemático, por el tema del IVA. En tienda física en España, te va a salir caro.
> Yo la plata la he comprado en este foro y en subasta de Andorrano. Todo lo demás, en El Dorado. No tengas problema por que estén en Alemania, les he comprado varias veces y todas las transacciones han sido fáciles y sin ningún tipo de problema.



Muchísimas gracias, pues probaré con El Dorado, que veo que habláis muy bien de ella en el foro.


----------



## Vermiculus (9 Ene 2020)

Saludos, Maestros del Metal. Va pregunta de novato:

¿Cada cuánto actualizan las principales tiendas online los precios con respecto al valor actual del metal? 

P. Ej: Si la plata baja de 17 a 13€ la onza ¿El precio de las monedas se mantiene a 19?


----------



## Jake el perro (9 Ene 2020)

Vermiculus dijo:


> Saludos, Maestros del Metal. Va pregunta de novato:
> 
> ¿Cada cuánto actualizan las principales tiendas online los precios con respecto al valor actual del metal?
> 
> P. Ej: Si la plata baja de 17 a 13€ la onza ¿El precio de las monedas se mantiene a 19?



El precio se actualiza al segundo, fíjate bien.


----------



## Berciano230 (12 Ene 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> El precio se actualiza al segundo, fíjate bien.



Bueno... en teoría.. a veces tardan un poco en actualizar casi siempre cuando baja, casualidades


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (15 Ene 2020)

Upeo esto para preguntar un sitio para pillarme una "monster box" de monedas de plata. Las he visto en goldsilver.be pero por si sabéis mas sitios de confianza.

En eldoradocoins no las he visto y en coininvest lo que hay son las cajas vacias  

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Silver94 (15 Ene 2020)

Ya lo he puesto más arriba, en GoldSilver no vuelvo a comprar aunque me regalen monedas. Aún esperando el pedido que realicé en Octubre, que se supone me llega esta semana...


----------



## Forcopula (15 Ene 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Ya lo he puesto más arriba, en GoldSilver no vuelvo a comprar aunque me regalen monedas. Aún esperando el pedido que realicé en Octubre, que se supone me llega esta semana...



La hostia, que excusa te han puesto? Era un pedido muy grande?

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (15 Ene 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Ya lo he puesto más arriba, en GoldSilver no vuelvo a comprar aunque me regalen monedas. Aún esperando el pedido que realicé en Octubre, que se supone me llega esta semana...



Coño pues se me han quitado las ganas de golpe de pillarme la monsterbox de ahí...


----------



## Silver94 (15 Ene 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> La hostia, que excusa te han puesto? Era un pedido muy grande?
> 
> Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk



Que fue error de la paquetería, y se devolvió a origen. La primera vez les dije que no había problema porque tenía pensado hacer otro pedido, que me enviasen los dos juntos y listo. Pero me llegó sólo el segundo pedido. Ya un poco mosca les escribí diciendo que son un poco ineptos, y me contestaron que me pasaban una factura con los gastos de envío para volver a enviármelo. Y ahí me calenté del todo y me cague en ellos en español, alemán y en inglés. Al día siguiente me escribieron un mail, que el envío me lo mandaban sin gastos (nos ha jodido). Cuando les pedí el número de expedición del pedido me facilitaron el número de la primera, la de octubre, y volví a cagarme en todos ellos. Hace 10 minutos me acaba de llamar el transportista, que hoy me entregan el paquete, y con esto cierro toda la relación que he tenido con esta gente. Nunca más.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (15 Ene 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Que fue error de la paquetería, y se devolvió a origen. La primera vez les dije que no había problema porque tenía pensado hacer otro pedido, que me enviasen los dos juntos y listo. Pero me llegó sólo el segundo pedido. Ya un poco mosca les escribí diciendo que son un poco ineptos, y me contestaron que me pasaban una factura con los gastos de envío para volver a enviármelo. Y ahí me calenté del todo y me cague en ellos en español, alemán y en inglés. Al día siguiente me escribieron un mail, que el envío me lo mandaban sin gastos (nos ha jodido). Cuando les pedí el número de expedición del pedido me facilitaron el número de la primera, la de octubre, y volví a cagarme en todos ellos. Hace 10 minutos me acaba de llamar el transportista, que hoy me entregan el paquete, y con esto cierro toda la relación que he tenido con esta gente. Nunca más.



Joder, vaya cagada. Espero que te llegue el paquete hoy.


----------



## Forcopula (15 Ene 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Que fue error de la paquetería, y se devolvió a origen. La primera vez les dije que no había problema porque tenía pensado hacer otro pedido, que me enviasen los dos juntos y listo. Pero me llegó sólo el segundo pedido. Ya un poco mosca les escribí diciendo que son un poco ineptos, y me contestaron que me pasaban una factura con los gastos de envío para volver a enviármelo. Y ahí me calenté del todo y me cague en ellos en español, alemán y en inglés. Al día siguiente me escribieron un mail, que el envío me lo mandaban sin gastos (nos ha jodido). Cuando les pedí el número de expedición del pedido me facilitaron el número de la primera, la de octubre, y volví a cagarme en todos ellos. Hace 10 minutos me acaba de llamar el transportista, que hoy me entregan el paquete, y con esto cierro toda la relación que he tenido con esta gente. Nunca más.



Joder, vaya panda de inútiles. La conclusión que saco de goldsilver es: si todo va bien pues bien precio y sin problema.
Como algo se tuerza (aunque no sea culpa de ellos, y sea de la mensajería), olvídate de tener una compra tranquila porque va a ser una odisea.
Yo aún no he tenido problema y toco madera, en precio son imbatibles y es lo único que les salva.

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MIP (15 Ene 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Joder, vaya panda de inútiles. La conclusión que saco de goldsilver es: si todo va bien pues bien precio y sin problema.
> Como algo se tuerza (aunque no sea culpa de ellos, y sea de la mensajería), olvídate de tener una compra tranquila porque va a ser una odisea.
> Yo aún no he tenido problema y toco madera, en precio son imbatibles y es lo único que les salva.
> 
> Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk



Yo llevo comprándoles un par de años y no he tenido pegas, aunque he leido en otros foros a gente que sí ha tenido, especialmente de UK.


----------



## Silver94 (17 Ene 2020)

Una pregunta, siempre guardo mis monedas en cápsulas, pero estoy pensando en comprar algunos tuvos de los de 10-20 unidades. Veo que venden tuvos para diferentes monedas. Por ejemplo, si compro un tuvo para las Maple, ¿está preparado para meter las monedas sueltas, o con sus cápsulas? 
Gracias


----------



## Berciano230 (17 Ene 2020)

Sueltas, 25 onzas


----------



## Silver94 (17 Ene 2020)

Gracias.
Pasando entonces, prefiero las cápsulas.


----------



## Berciano230 (17 Ene 2020)

Eso ya depende de la cantidad que acumules y el fin de esta. 
Saludos


----------



## Gin and Tonic (17 Ene 2020)

berciano230 dijo:


> Eso ya depende de la cantidad que acumules y el fin de esta.
> Saludos



Alguien podría comentar qué tal se conserva la plata durante años metidos en los tubos? Se aconseja meter algún alguna bolsita para quitar humedad o no hace falta?


----------



## Berciano230 (17 Ene 2020)

Gin and Tonic dijo:


> Alguien podría comentar qué tal se conserva la plata durante años metidos en los tubos? Se aconseja meter algún alguna bolsita para quitar humedad o no hace falta?



Eso depende de la moneda.. había monedas que tenían problemas y a la larga le salían manchas de leche. Son unas manchitas blanquecinas. En principio solían salir a los canguros y a los maples, también tengo alguna britania q tenia... ahora creo q algunas casas lo han solucionado aparentemente, no obstante si usas tubos imagino q será para acumular metal, y en ese caso poco importa si salen algunas, otra cosa es si acumulas y coleccionas monedas con premiun, que ahi ya si es mas jodienda puesto que pagas un sobreprecio por el tema de Coleccion y demas. 
En definitiva si vuestra idea acumular los tubos son ideales. 
Saludos


----------



## PLACOINS (17 Ene 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Una pregunta, siempre guardo mis monedas en cápsulas, pero estoy pensando en comprar algunos tuvos de los de 10-20 unidades. Veo que venden tuvos para diferentes monedas. Por ejemplo, si compro un tuvo para las Maple, ¿está preparado para meter las monedas sueltas, o con sus cápsulas?
> Gracias



Hola Silver94 . Si son piezas de diferentes años , por colección , o por ser piezas de mayor valor , lo mejor son las cápsulas . No se rozarán y estarán siempre en perfecto estado . En mi opinión, los tubos son muy apropiados, para contener monedas que sean todas iguales, del mismo año, como vienen en un principio. Si quieres verlas, con sacar la primera , están todas vistas... se conservan también perfectamente. Por cierto, los tubos que venden son para meter las monedas sin cápsula. Un saludo.


----------



## Tichy (17 Ene 2020)

Gin and Tonic dijo:


> Alguien podría comentar qué tal se conserva la plata durante años metidos en los tubos? Se aconseja meter algún alguna bolsita para quitar humedad o no hace falta?



Se conserva peor que en las cápsulas, en general. No es cuestión de humedad sino de oxidación y ennegrecimiento por el oxígeno del aire. 
Las cápsulas son de metacrilato y no permiten el paso de oxígeno. Si están bien ajustadas de origen, como pandas y Kookaburras (modernas) se conservan perfectamente en la mayoría de los casos. Hago la precisión con las Kookaburras porque las originales venían en cápsulas cuadradas no estancas con unas ranuras que hacían ennegrecerse los bordes de las monedas cercanos a las ranuras. 
Los tubos son de plásticos tipo PVC que permiten el paso de oxígeno por difusión, por ello, por bien que se cierren y sin importar que se haya añadido desecante, al cabo de los años las monedas se oxidan y ennegrecen, sobre todo los bordes y las caras que dan al fondo y la tapa del tubo. Esto lo sabe cualquiera que haya tenido monedas en tubo unos cuantos años. 
Cuestión distinta son las manchas de leche, que se originan en el proceso de fabricación (según todos los indicios por productos químicos utilizados en el pulido final) y te pueden salir aunque guardes la moneda de forma hermética, pues a veces se ven pronto y a veces tardan meses en aparecer. Pero las manchas de leche, blanquecinas, son un fenómeno distinto a la oxidación, oscura. 
Dicho esto, para el Bullion al peso tipo Maples o Filarmonicas el tubo es buena opción.


----------



## cacho_perro (9 Feb 2020)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Por aportar alternativas, recientemente he descubierto esta tienda online con sede en Madrid que tiene onzas de plata bastante bien de precio, mejor que otras tiendas españolas hasta donde he encontrado:
> 
> ...



Buenas, 

Me autocito para comentar que reculo sobre esta tienda...para plata NO MERECE LA PENA pues los precios que ponen en la web son SIN IVA...que te añaden al hacer el pedido, una clavada al final....cualquier otra tienda es más barata vaya....

Un saludete


----------



## Silver94 (13 Feb 2020)

Ojo a lo que ha compartido el compañero Muttley
Impulsan la plata con valor moneda; proponen cambio histórico en Ley Monetaria


----------



## jaris (13 Feb 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Se conserva peor que en las cápsulas, en general. No es cuestión de humedad sino de oxidación y ennegrecimiento por el oxígeno del aire.
> Las cápsulas son de metacrilato y no permiten el paso de oxígeno. Si están bien ajustadas de origen, como pandas y Kookaburras (modernas) se conservan perfectamente en la mayoría de los casos. Hago la precisión con las Kookaburras porque las originales venían en cápsulas cuadradas no estancas con unas ranuras que hacían ennegrecerse los bordes de las monedas cercanos a las ranuras.
> Los tubos son de plásticos tipo PVC que permiten el paso de oxígeno por difusión, por ello, por bien que se cierren y sin importar que se haya añadido desecante, al cabo de los años las monedas se oxidan y ennegrecen, sobre todo los bordes y las caras que dan al fondo y la tapa del tubo. Esto lo sabe cualquiera que haya tenido monedas en tubo unos cuantos años.
> Cuestión distinta son las manchas de leche, que se originan en el proceso de fabricación (según todos los indicios por productos químicos utilizados en el pulido final) y te pueden salir aunque guardes la moneda de forma hermética, pues a veces se ven pronto y a veces tardan meses en aparecer. Pero las manchas de leche, blanquecinas, son un fenómeno distinto a la oxidación, oscura.
> Dicho esto, para el Bullion al peso tipo Maples o Filarmonicas el tubo es buena opción.



unas monedas nuevas de fabrica, cuanto tiempo tardan en ponerse "negras", conservadas en tubos?


----------



## Tichy (13 Feb 2020)

jaris dijo:


> unas monedas nuevas de fabrica, cuanto tiempo tardan en ponerse "negras", conservadas en tubos?



Es difícil decir algo con seguridad. Va a depender de las condiciones ambientales, del cierre del tubo, del tipo de plástico, de la mint... Pero en mi caso, entre 2 y 5 años, y siempre hablando de la primera y la última, las intermedias aguantan mejor. A ver si alguien se anima y fabrica tubos en polipropileno, que sí impiden la entrada de aire. Los tubos que he visto hasta ahora son de PVC o de polietileno, que acaban permeando aire.


----------



## Silver94 (14 Feb 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Ojo a lo que ha compartido el compañero Muttley
> Impulsan la plata con valor moneda; proponen cambio histórico en Ley Monetaria



Por lo que veo en ElDoradoCoins y en Coininvest no tienen ninguna Libertad disponible ahora mismo.


----------



## Aceituno (14 Feb 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Joder, vaya panda de inútiles. La conclusión que saco de goldsilver es: si todo va bien pues bien precio y sin problema.
> Como algo se tuerza (aunque no sea culpa de ellos, y sea de la mensajería), olvídate de tener una compra tranquila porque va a ser una odisea.
> Yo aún no he tenido problema y toco madera, en precio son imbatibles y es lo único que les salva.
> 
> Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk



El problema no es que surjan probremas. El problema (valga la redundancia) viene cuando en vez de solucionarlo pasan del tema y te dejan tirado. En estas situaciones es donde se ven las empresas serias.


----------



## Berciano230 (18 Feb 2020)

Alguien tiene referencias sobre esta tienda? Buy Gold and Silver Coins and Bars online

El envío a españa son 18€, hable con ellos y permiten acumular esta fue su respuesta: 

it depends on the value. First stage up to 500 euros, second to 2500 euros

Luego pregunte cómo y me respondieron esta vez q hasta cuatro pedidos y q se pagaba el envio en el primero..

On the first invoice in the order simply write: Combined shipping

On the second order, simply deduct the postage at the time of the transfer


Shipping costs are paid on the first order. 

After a maximum of 4 orders, the goods will be shipped.

Saludos


----------



## Erzam (20 Feb 2020)

De ayer. 

Mexican Congressman Calls On Govt To NOT EXPORT Mexican Silver, To Back The Peso With Silver, And Urges Citizens To Save In Silver!


----------



## MIP (20 Feb 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> De ayer. Se que
> 
> Mexican Congressman Calls On Govt To NOT EXPORT Mexican Silver, To Back The Peso With Silver, And Urges Citizens To Save In Silver!



Llevan una temporada con ese movimiento pero no parece que tengan mucho éxito. 

La tentación de darle al ctrl-p de la impresora es demasiado grande.


----------



## Erzam (20 Feb 2020)

MIP dijo:


> La tentación de darle al ctrl-p de la impresora es demasiado grande.



Y más fácil


----------



## cacho_perro (23 Feb 2020)

Una pregunta de novato lego: por qué en España no se emiten ni se han emitido históricamente monedas de plata pura y siempre son aleadas en diferentes porcentajes, al menos del siglo XIX en adelante? Es por escasez de plata u otra cosa? No sé, me llama la atención el hecho de que se puedan conseguir monedas de plata pura casi de cualquier país menos del nuestro salvo que sean muy antiguas...

Un saludete 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## javigz (23 Feb 2020)

Uno de los problemas de la plata es su volumen. Habéis viajado alguna vez en avión con plata?

Enviado dende o meu Mi A1 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (23 Feb 2020)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Una pregunta de novato lego: por qué en España no se emiten ni se han emitido históricamente monedas de plata pura y siempre son aleadas en diferentes porcentajes, al menos del siglo XIX en adelante? Es por escasez de plata u otra cosa? No sé, me llama la atención el hecho de que se puedan conseguir monedas de plata pura casi de cualquier país menos del nuestro salvo que sean muy antiguas...
> 
> Un saludete
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



Por que la plata pura se debe manejar con cuidado y estos son unos manazas.
Por que quieren que nos rompamos los dientes al morderlas.

Perdona las tonterías pero es que tambien me lo pregunto y no hallo respuestas.

Luego está lo feas que son las de los últimos años, por ejemplo los carlillos eran puros adefesios y cuando sacan algo que merece la pena le ponen precios como si diseñadas por el mismo Zurbarán hubiesen sido.


----------



## Erzam (24 Feb 2020)

Señores, hace un momento ha llegado a casi 19 $ la onza (18.97)


----------



## Forcopula (24 Feb 2020)

Una pena que el señor @Golden ya no ande por aquí para comentar la situación y compartir su opinión sobre lo que se está viendo estas últimas semanas.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vermiculus (29 Feb 2020)

¿Qué pasa con el buho de Niue? 

Está más barata que las demás y no veo que se nombre mucho ¿Cuál es la trampa?


----------



## conde84 (29 Feb 2020)

Vermiculus dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa con el buho de Niue?
> 
> Está más barata que las demás y no veo que se nombre mucho ¿Cuál es la trampa?



No hay trampa,suele ser siempre de las más baratas.


----------



## Jake el perro (1 Mar 2020)

Vermiculus dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa con el buho de Niue?
> 
> Está más barata que las demás y no veo que se nombre mucho ¿Cuál es la trampa?



Es una onza de plata igual, como valor refugio sirve lo mismo


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (2 Mar 2020)

Si no me equivoco tiendas como el andorrano y eldoradocoins han bajado las onzas en general, menos las putas Pandas que a pesar de llevar menos plata siguen igual.


----------



## cacho_perro (2 Mar 2020)

Lin chao dijo:


> Si no me equivoco tiendas como el andorrano y eldoradocoins han bajado las onzas en general, menos las putas Pandas que a pesar de llevar menos plata siguen igual.



Correcto, han bajado de precio en todos los sitios y se han quedado a niveles de pre-subida prácticamente. Me parece una buena oportunidad para cargar antes de que intenten atacar por arriba otra vez...

Un saludete


----------



## Mrbcn (2 Mar 2020)

Yo estoy a punto de hacer otro pedido a goldsilber


----------



## Silver94 (2 Mar 2020)

Yo voy a pedir unas onzas esta semana, pero no demasiadas, que me huele que todavia puede bajar mas durante este mes.


----------



## Silver94 (3 Mar 2020)

Vermiculus dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa con el buho de Niue?
> 
> Está más barata que las demás y no veo que se nombre mucho ¿Cuál es la trampa?



Ahora mismo en Eldoradocoins las filarmónicas y las maple están medio euro más baratas que el buho.


----------



## Erzam (3 Mar 2020)

Pedazo subida !!!


----------



## Jake el perro (3 Mar 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> Pedazo subida !!!



Y del oro


----------



## Erzam (3 Mar 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Y del oro



También, tambien


----------



## Jebediah (3 Mar 2020)

Está el mundo financiero para tumbarse en la hamaca y estar mirando con un mojito en la mano, madre mía. Índices y MMPP como puros chicharros.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (3 Mar 2020)

Pasará como el otro día, la vela de bajada va a parecer un círio.


----------



## Gin and Tonic (5 Mar 2020)

Buenas, 
a ver si alguno de vosotros podría darme alguna respuesta a la siguiente pregunta....
Considerando que la plata tiene mucho más peso con fines industriales que como valor refugio, por qué la plata no sigue la tendencia bajista como el resto de materias primas debido al paro de fábricas chinas....etc. La plata la verdad que está aguantado muy bien.

Saludos!


----------



## Higadillas (5 Mar 2020)

Gin and Tonic dijo:


> Buenas,
> a ver si alguno de vosotros podría darme alguna respuesta a la siguiente pregunta....
> Considerando que la plata tiene mucho más peso con fines industriales que como valor refugio, por qué la plata no sigue la tendencia bajista como el resto de materias primas debido al paro de fábricas chinas....etc. La plata la verdad que está aguantado muy bien.
> 
> Saludos!



Yo creo que es porque a pesar de lo que digan, mucha gente y algún que otro banco la atesoran por su peso a la lo largo de la historia como dinero real


----------



## Silver94 (9 Mar 2020)

Aquí tenemos otra bajada buena. Me la olía.


----------



## cacho_perro (9 Mar 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Es una onza de plata igual, como valor refugio sirve lo mismo



Con la bajada que ha pegado hoy, ahora mismo el tubo de 20 unidades de Búho Niue está a un precio de derribo... ;Me parece la mejor moneda ahora mismo para ahorrar en plata al peso sin tener en cuenta nada más, salvo oferta bestial que encontréis por ahí de duros o pakillos... aprovechad mientras podáis!

Un saludete


----------



## Erzam (9 Mar 2020)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Con la bajada que ha pegado hoy, ahora mismo el tubo de 20 unidades de Búho Niue está a un precio de derribo... ;Me parece la mejor moneda ahora mismo para ahorrar en plata al peso sin tener en cuenta nada más, salvo oferta bestial que encontréis por ahí de duros o pakillos... aprovechad mientras podáis!
> 
> Un saludete



A 18.60€ las filarmónicas ahora mismo en El Dorado


----------



## Silver94 (9 Mar 2020)

La semana pasada ya estaban a esos precios. Si actualizan los precios con la bajada de hoy, deberían estar aún más asequibles. Otra cosa es que esperen un par de dias para hacer los ajustes de precio.


----------



## Erzam (9 Mar 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> La semana pasada ya estaban a esos precios. Si actualizan los precios con la bajada de hoy, deberían estar aún más asequibles. Otra cosa es que esperen un par de dias para hacer los ajustes de precio.



Aun tardaran unos dias en actualizar precios.


----------



## Forcopula (9 Mar 2020)

Maples a 17'24 y kangaroos a 17'08 en goldsilver

Búhos de Niue a 17'03

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silver94 (9 Mar 2020)

Goldsilver y Coininvest sí suelen ajustar pronto. A Eldoradocoins le cuesta más.


----------



## Silver94 (9 Mar 2020)

Si la plata vuelve a subir, en un par de días dejarán los precios como están o los subirán, digo yo. Si se mantiene, o sigue bajando, terminarán ajustando el precio.


----------



## Jake el perro (9 Mar 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Maples a 17'24 y kangaroos a 17'08 en goldsilver
> 
> Búhos de Niue a 17'03
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk



A mi me ha llegado un pedido hace poco y todo muy bien


----------



## Silver94 (12 Mar 2020)

-4.16% ahora mismo.
Cerca de bajar los 16 dólares la onza.


----------



## Errete (13 Mar 2020)

Buenas tardes!
Dado que veo el futuro muy incierto y que soy de los que piensan que los metales preciosos van a subir bastante o por lo menos mantenerse he decidido invertir en monedas de plata American Eagles parte de mis pequeños ahorros.
Mi intención es reunir un pequeño patrimonio de plata y oro a modo de refugio o incluso rentabilidad a muy largo plazo.
No quiero tener todo en casa ni mucho menos y he pensado en esconder algunas en el campo bajo tierra con una caja hermética más sus propias cápsulas.
Creéis que se deteriorarían?
Un placer leeros, me he leído las 29 páginas y he aprendido mucho de todo lo que habéis escrito.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (13 Mar 2020)

Errete dijo:


> Buenas tardes!
> Dado que veo el futuro muy incierto y que soy de los que piensan que los metales preciosos van a subir bastante o por lo menos mantenerse he decidido invertir en monedas de plata American Eagles parte de mis pequeños ahorros.
> Mi intención es reunir un pequeño patrimonio de plata y oro a modo de refugio o incluso rentabilidad a muy largo plazo.
> No quiero tener todo en casa ni mucho menos y he pensado en esconder algunas en el campo bajo tierra con una caja hermética más sus propias cápsulas.
> ...



El oro no, ni se enterara del paso de los años. La plata si, se oscurecerá


----------



## Vermiculus (13 Mar 2020)

¿Canguros, Filarmónicas o Maples?

¿Lo mismo da?

Ilumínenme con estos matices argénteos.


----------



## Vermiculus (13 Mar 2020)

En eso estamos, caballero.

Soy de esos rezagados, y no tengo ni puta idea, pero allá voy.


----------



## Silver94 (13 Mar 2020)

Madre mia por debajo de los 15 dólares. Si ajustan precio los de Eldorado este fin de semana, les compro. Si no, me voy a Coininvest.


----------



## Gin and Tonic (13 Mar 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Madre mia por debajo de los 15 dólares. Si ajustan precio los de Eldorado este fin de semana, les compro. Si no, me voy a Coininvest.



AHORA MISMO A 14,71$! Tiempo de recargaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Silver94 (13 Mar 2020)

eldoradocoins anuncia que no realiza envíos a países en los que se ha declarado la emergencia.


----------



## conde84 (14 Mar 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> eldoradocoins anuncia que no realiza envíos a países en los que se ha declarado la emergencia.



En su pagina no veo nada ¿donde lo pone?


----------



## Silver94 (14 Mar 2020)

En su web. Debajo del nombre.


----------



## Mrbcn (15 Mar 2020)

Estáis aprovechando la bajada para comprar este finde?


----------



## Jake el perro (15 Mar 2020)

Mrbcn dijo:


> Estáis aprovechando la bajada para comprar este finde?



No


----------



## estupeharto (15 Mar 2020)

Mrbcn dijo:


> Estáis aprovechando la bajada para comprar este finde?



yep


----------



## MIP (15 Mar 2020)

Mrbcn dijo:


> Estáis aprovechando la bajada para comprar este finde?



Las primas están disparadas por la volatilidad.

Por otra parte retailers están reportando que se quedan sin existencias, lo cual resalta una vez más la separación entre los papelitos de la bolsa y el mercado físico. 


Gold Shortages – Price of Physical Gold Decouples from Paper Gold


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (15 Mar 2020)

Aquí nadie se pilla los dedos y encima exigiendo. 

La aceptación de los términos del servicio ademas implica:


La cantidad y precio quedan fijados durante las *2 siguientes horas*.
El pago de los artículos adquiridos se debe realizar en las 2 horas posteriores a efectuar el pedido.
Si cualquiera de los dos puntos anteriores no se respetasen se tomarían medidas legales contra el comprador y a éste le sería automáticamente prohibida la compra en un futuro.
El andorrano.

A ti que haces el pedido ya te avisan de que te lo enviarán cuando les venga bien.


----------



## estupeharto (15 Mar 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Aquí nadie se pilla los dedos y encima exigiendo.
> 
> La aceptación de los términos del servicio ademas implica:
> 
> ...



Yo interpreto que una vez que haces el pedido, te dan 2 horas para pagarlo (si lo pagas por transferencia) y te piden que les envíes el justificante en esas dos horas.
Si lo pagas con tarjeta, se paga al instante y tienes el precio pagado y el producto comprado ya establecido.
Si haces el pedido, seleccionas transferencia, y no la haces. Pasadas las 2 horas, se reservan no mantenerte el precio (lo cual es lógico), se reservan tomar acciones legales (supongo que depende de la cantidad, etc.) y te vetan para futuras compras. Todo esto entra dentro de lo normal.

Yo he pagado con tarjeta y no he tenido problema. En subastas no dejan por tarjeta.

Lo único que no me gusta es que te piden fotocopia del dni muy alegremente.
Por compras inferiores a 1000 € no lo exigen. Pero es algo que deberían informar en la web.
Yo no la he dado ni la daré.


----------



## Berciano230 (15 Mar 2020)

Los precios del andorrano en plata me parecen de atraco, lo siento.


----------



## estupeharto (15 Mar 2020)

A la hora de comprar hay que mirar y decidir dónde te interesa.

Comprar fuera pero con gastos de envío, tienes que tenerlos en cuenta en el cálculo. Depende de la cantidad que compres te saldrá a cuenta o no.
A igualdad de precios, es más lío depender de un envío de más cuantía/peso de fuera, que ir a buscarlo tú mismo y ahorrarte esos engorros y coste.

Por ejemplo, ahora mismo, que están los precios parados.

¿Cuál es el precio mejor que habéis visto y dónde? Para Oz de plata, da igual la que sea, la más barata.

¿Y qué coste de envío tiene?


----------



## Mrbcn (15 Mar 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> A la hora de comprar hay que mirar y decidir dónde te interesa.
> 
> Comprar fuera pero con gastos de envío, tienes que tenerlos en cuenta en el cálculo. Depende de la cantidad que compres te saldrá a cuenta o no.
> A igualdad de precios, es más lío depender de un envío de más cuantía/peso de fuera, que ir a buscarlo tú mismo y ahorrarte esos engorros y coste.
> ...



En plata goldsilber 16,21 las canguro(35€ gastos de envío) y en oro inversoro anda parecido a pero sin gastos de envío


----------



## MIP (15 Mar 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Por poner una comparativa,
> 
> Con esos 35 € de gastos , los 16,21 se van a 16,91 si compras 50. (A mayor compra, se difuminan más)
> 
> ...



En goldsilver be y otros, puedes hacer varios pedidos y te los guardan unos meses sin coste. Luego te los traes todos pagando gastos una sola vez. 

Yo hago eso con varios colegas y al cabo de unos meses nos traemos cientos de onzas por 35 pavos.


----------



## estupeharto (15 Mar 2020)

MIP dijo:


> En goldsilver be y otros, puedes hacer varios pedidos y te los guardan unos meses sin coste. Luego te los traes todos pagando gastos una sola vez.
> 
> Yo hago eso con varios colegas y al cabo de unos meses nos traemos cientos de onzas por 35 pavos.



Sí, lo he visto, 18 meses. Está bien.
Y parece que los gastos son los mismos 35 €.
Lo único es que te quedas sin la mercancía todo ese tiempo y luego puede venir un "paquetón" en el caso de la plata...
Es cuestión de hacer números.
En el ejemplo que he puesto arriba, con 250 Oz, en goldsilver saldrían a 16,35 (mismo precio que comprando sólo 50 en dracma)
Mientras que esas 250 en Dracma saldrían a 15,69, sin esperar.
Al final es hacer cuentas, dentro de la oferta que uno conozca.

Por eso es interesante que compartamos sitios con buen precio.
Si alguno es reticente, no creo que porque unos cuantos hagan pedidos por haberlo visto aquí, empeoren las condiciones.


----------



## Jake el perro (15 Mar 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Aquí nadie se pilla los dedos y encima exigiendo.
> 
> La aceptación de los términos del servicio ademas implica:
> 
> ...



En el Andorrano no pareces cliente, más bien parece que te hacen un favor

Y muy caro todo


----------



## DaniElTirado (15 Mar 2020)

europeanmint.com lo más barato que conozco.


----------



## Forcopula (15 Mar 2020)

elfranco dijo:


> europeanmint.com lo más barato que conozco.



Contras: Límite de veces que puedes almacenar, y cuanto más hayas comprado más caro sale el envío.

De precio es cojonudo, eso sí

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DaniElTirado (15 Mar 2020)

Pues no sé, a mi me pasa siempre... que cuanto más compro más caro sale el envío (Cuando compro compro muchos kilos, eso sí). Yo creo que es lo normal. En Europeanmint, 51 kilos de plata me costó 180 euros en 2 envíos de UPS.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (15 Mar 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> En el Andorrano no pareces cliente, más bien parece que te hacen un favor
> 
> Y muy caro todo



Sí, y cuando son ellos los que meten la pata uno se jode y se aguanta.


----------



## Aceituno (16 Mar 2020)

Hola compañeros, me hubiese gustado aprovechar estos días para "cargar" pero tengo miedo de que el p*to virus pueda propagarse a través de los paquetes.

¿Qué opinión tenéis al respecto?


----------



## Daviot (16 Mar 2020)

El virus no sobrevive más de una hora fuera de un organismo vivo. O sea que sin problema.


----------



## Incorrezto (16 Mar 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> El virus no sobrevive más de una hora fuera de un organismo vivo. O sea que sin problema.



no es asi. aguanta mucho más. pero vamos, que infectarse una vez pase el pico no es problema, además de que es inevitable.


----------



## Daviot (16 Mar 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> no es asi. aguanta mucho más. pero vamos, que infectarse una vez pase el pico no es problema, además de que es inevitable.



Meo mi culpa. Había leído en distintos medios que duraba vivo sobre una hora pero parece que no es así. Según dicen depende de la superficie sobre la que esté.

4 horas sobre cobre
24 horas sobre cartón
3 días sobre plástico o acero inoxidable

El mismo estudio señala que detectar estas partículas virales no significa que tengan capacidad de infectar.

Luego la pregunta correcta sería ¿ cuanto tiempo sobrevive el virus sobre una superficie con capacidad para infectar ?

Coronavirus: ¿Cuánto sobrevive fuera del cuerpo?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (16 Mar 2020)

¿Alguien ha hecho algun pedido a Dracma metales estos días?, estoy dudoso de pillar un par de docenas de onzas de plata por si hay problemas de envío por el bixo , al tfno no responde nadie.

Bueno bueno, me acaban de decir en Dracma que directamente hasta que no termine el estado de alarma no hay envíos que valgan, puedes hacer pedido pero no esperes recibirlo hasta quien sabe cuando.


----------



## cacho_perro (16 Mar 2020)

Por lo visto el tema de los envíos se está deteniendo por todos lados, a ver lo que tardan los de Correos en decir también nanay salvo para cosas imprescindibles...

La verdad es que da rabia no poder aprovechar una de las pocas buenas de esta maldita crisis (la bajada de precio de los metales) por el cierre de los locales físicos y la cancelación de envíos... aunque digan que te guardan los pedidos para enviártelos más adelante, no es más que una "promesa" que pueden incumplir perfectamente (como las compras de "papel" a futuros) y no me da mucha confianza...

En fin, quién iba a imaginar un golpe tan fuerte y radical del dichoso virus...

Un saludete y mucho ánimo a todos


----------



## Tralaritralara (16 Mar 2020)

¿Qué tiendas recomendais para la compra? He visto degussa, pero comparo el precio en el que está la plata, y el de venta en la tienda, y hay una buena diferencia. Entiendo que es por el IVA. Alguna alternativa? Gracias.


----------



## Gin and Tonic (16 Mar 2020)

Tralaritralara dijo:


> ¿Qué tiendas recomendais para la compra? He visto degussa, pero comparo el precio en el que está la plata, y el de venta en la tienda, y hay una buena diferencia. Entiendo que es por el IVA. Alguna alternativa? Gracias.



Yo compro en Coininvest, el precio que te marcan, es el precio final. Con Coininvest nunca he tenido ningún problema. También he leido alguna recomendación de Europeanmint.com, por sus precios....

PS: con estos precios, es dificil no comprar!!!!


----------



## Aceituno (16 Mar 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Meo mi culpa. Había leído en distintos medios que duraba vivo sobre una hora pero parece que no es así. Según dicen depende de la superficie sobre la que esté.
> 
> 4 horas sobre cobre
> 24 horas sobre cartón
> ...



Exacto, es algo tan nuevo que no sabemos nada...

Aún así parece que hasta que no pase todo esto nada de nada...


----------



## Gin and Tonic (16 Mar 2020)

Golden dijo:


> Hace tiempo dije que abandonaba el foro harto de los insultos y estupideces de Fernando y Asqueado. Pero hoy he quedado entrar.
> 
> Hace todavía más tiempo Fernando dijo que si había un crack el oro volaba. Yo le dije que no, que en todos los cracks, hasta que se estabilizaba la cosa el oro caía igual que el resto de los activos. Es una cosa básica ya que el precio lo marca el oro papel y cuando hay un crack bursátil y saltan los margin call los operadores se ven obligados a vender todo y conseguir liquidez, especialmente aquello que es 100% líquido. El oro papel no protege de nada, así que lo venden de inmediato. Según él no era así porque lo había estudiado. Bueno, sus cosas ya sabéis.
> 
> ...



Hola Golden,
te echábamos de menos, gracias por el comentario. Espero que te pases más a menudo.
Saludos


----------



## Forcopula (16 Mar 2020)

Gracias por volver Golden, espero que volvamos a verte por aquí más a menudo. Un placer leerte, como siempre.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elias2 (18 Mar 2020)

?Alguien ha comprado en Europeanmint.com ?


----------



## Vermiculus (25 Mar 2020)

Me ha llegado hoy cierta cantidad de Maples que pedí a Coin Invest el día 13 de marzo. Si alguien hizo algún pedido en esas fechas que esté tranquilo, que le llegará. 

A 13,48 precio spot. El precio final por moneda, incluyendo gastos de envío y prioridad alta, ha sido de 17,80.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Erzam (25 Mar 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha hecho algun pedido a Dracma metales estos días?, estoy dudoso de pillar un par de docenas de onzas de plata por si hay problemas de envío por el bixo , al tfno no responde nadie.
> 
> Bueno bueno, me acaban de decir en Dracma que directamente hasta que no termine el estado de alarma no hay envíos que valgan, puedes hacer pedido pero no esperes recibirlo hasta quien sabe cuando.



Buenas tardes, compañero:

A mi me llego ayer un pedido que realice el 15 de marzo. Por si aun te sirve.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Mar 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> Buenas tardes, compañero:
> 
> A mi me llego ayer un pedido que realice el 15 de marzo. Por si aun te sirve.




Por que agencia te llego ???

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Mar 2020)

Vermiculus dijo:


> Me ha llegado hoy cierta cantidad de Maples que pedí a Coin Invest el día 13 de marzo. Si alguien hizo algún pedido en esas fechas que esté tranquilo, que le llegará.
> 
> A 13,48 precio spot. El precio final por moneda, incluyendo gastos de envío y prioridad alta, ha sido de 17,80.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.



Por que agencia te ha llegado a ti tambien tu pedido ??

Gracias.


----------



## Vermiculus (25 Mar 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Por que agencia te ha llegado a ti tambien tu pedido ??
> 
> Gracias.



UPS.


----------



## Erzam (25 Mar 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Por que agencia te llego ???
> 
> Muchas gracias.



MRW.


----------



## Gin and Tonic (26 Mar 2020)

Yo hice pedido a Coininvest, el email de factura pagada me llegó el 18 y ayer me llegó el paquetito (Alemania), de hecho estuve pensando en llamar y decirles que cuánto ofrecian por la compra que hice, ya que el precio ha cambiado mucho 
Se han quedado sin stock, ahora mismo siguiendo los criterios de 1 oz, "mejor precio por oz" y "sin agrupar" te salen las hulks, los supermans y la llegada a la luna


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (28 Mar 2020)

Esta mañana nada mas levantarme he visto un punto de entrada, he visto que sigue habiendo aguilas de plata a 21 napos y voy a pillar kilo y cuarto y mitac, ahora mismo y con lo que peligra el valor de los papeles me parecen baratas.


----------



## Erzam (30 Mar 2020)

Tenemos bajada en el precio de la plata, pero no encuentro onzas a la venta por debajo de 19.50 € en mis tiendas habituales.

Creo que esto nos marca un poco el precio real de la plata.


----------



## mk73 (30 Mar 2020)

elfranco dijo:


> Pues no sé, a mi me pasa siempre... que cuanto más compro más caro sale el envío (Cuando compro compro muchos kilos, eso sí). Yo creo que es lo normal. En Europeanmint, 51 kilos de plata me costó 180 euros en 2 envíos de UPS.



Y compraste 51 kg de plata ¿?


----------



## estupeharto (30 Mar 2020)

elfranco dijo:


> Pues no sé, a mi me pasa siempre... que cuanto más compro más caro sale el envío (Cuando compro compro muchos kilos, eso sí). Yo creo que es lo normal. En Europeanmint, 51 kilos de plata me costó 180 euros en 2 envíos de UPS.





mk73 dijo:


> Y compraste 51 kg de plata ¿?



Eso en uno solo de los envíos. Debe tener una bóveda

Eso sí que es amortizar gastos de envío, 3 € / Kg.

Ahora, me imagino las caras del transportista,... 

Lo recibís en casa?
Tema discreción y tal,...
Muchos remitentes ponen su nombre oficial, que es una pista "indeseable"


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Abr 2020)

@elfranco , tú no estabas encerrado en Perú en un hotelucho de mala muerte porque te pilló el estado de alerta cuando estabas por esas tierras? Es que fuiste allí a comprar la plata directamente en las minas?


----------



## Forcopula (13 Abr 2020)

Creo recordar que había un forero que coleccionaba las kookaburras. Dejo este enlace de un usuario (no soy yo xD) en catawiki que tiene varios lotes en subasta por si le interesa a él o a cualquiera que me lea Ver mis lotes en las subastas de Catawiki de esta semana
Un saludo


----------



## Daviot (13 Abr 2020)

elias2 dijo:


> ?Alguien ha comprado en Europeanmint.com ?



Sí, yo he comprado varias veces y sin problema. La única precaución a tener en cuenta es ver la descripción de las monedas por que no siempre son nuevas. Hay veces que te pone que están arañadas y lógicamente esas no interesan.

El último pedido que hice fue el 6 de marzo 2020 y me ha tardado justo 1 mes en llegar por el tema del bicho. Compré monedas de platino de 1/10 de Oz a 105 euretes entre otras.


----------



## Ricardgar (19 Abr 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Creo recordar que había un forero que coleccionaba las kookaburras. Dejo este enlace de un usuario (no soy yo xD) en catawiki que tiene varios lotes en subasta por si le interesa a él o a cualquiera que me lea Ver mis lotes en las subastas de Catawiki de esta semana
> Un saludo



Buenas tardes.
Disculpad si no publico el comentario en el hilo apropiado.
En referencia a la plataforma Catawiki, ¿alguien ha comprado o vendido en esta plataforma?
Iba a registrarme hoy pero he estado leyendo comentarios en trustpilot y, aunque la puntuación general es buena, estoy leyendo en estas últimas fechas (30 días) quejas tanto de vendedores como compradores (ej: un mismo lote que se ofrece 2 veces perjudicando a un pujador que había ganado la subasta, supuestos expertos que no parecen serlo, nula atención al cliente...).
Si alguien ha operado en esta plataforma agradecería que comentara su experiencia.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Abr 2020)

Ricardgar dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Disculpad si no publico el comentario en el hilo apropiado.
> En referencia a la plataforma Catawiki, ¿alguien ha comprado o vendido en esta plataforma?
> Iba a registrarme hoy pero he estado leyendo comentarios en trustpilot y, aunque la puntuación general es buena, estoy leyendo en estas últimas fechas (30 días) quejas tanto de vendedores como compradores (ej: un mismo lote que se ofrece 2 veces perjudicando a un pujador que había ganado la subasta, supuestos expertos que no parecen serlo, nula atención al cliente...).
> ...



Yo vi que vendian un par de aureos romanos que resultaron ser copias de un reproductor famoso, el vendedor era bastante famoso asi que no hay mucho mas que decir, despues de eso yo no me fio de los expertos, la verdad es que no me fio de ningun sitio pero bueno....


----------



## Forcopula (20 Abr 2020)

Os dejo este enlace de una oferta que me parece muy buena de goldsilver, para cuando acabe el dia se habra agotado probablemente

Es plata premium 

Pertyh Mint 2017 GODS OF OLYMPUS 4 x 2 oz silver High Relief Antiqued coins - GOLDSILVER.BE

Un saludo


----------



## Forcopula (20 Abr 2020)

A las 17h habia 15 lotes (yo he comprado 2), a las 19h quedan 6. Antes de las 21h no creo que queden, más rapido de lo que creí.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Abr 2020)

¿


Forcopula dijo:


> A las 17h habia 15 lotes (yo he comprado 2), a las 19h quedan 6. Antes de las 21h no creo que queden, más rapido de lo que creí.



¿Admiten pago paypal?, no veo las formas de pago.


----------



## Mrbcn (20 Abr 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> A las 17h habia 15 lotes (yo he comprado 2), a las 19h quedan 6. Antes de las 21h no creo que queden, más rapido de lo que creí.



Como sabes cuántas quedan?


----------



## Mrbcn (20 Abr 2020)

Ricardgar dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Disculpad si no publico el comentario en el hilo apropiado.
> En referencia a la plataforma Catawiki, ¿alguien ha comprado o vendido en esta plataforma?
> Iba a registrarme hoy pero he estado leyendo comentarios en trustpilot y, aunque la puntuación general es buena, estoy leyendo en estas últimas fechas (30 días) quejas tanto de vendedores como compradores (ej: un mismo lote que se ofrece 2 veces perjudicando a un pujador que había ganado la subasta, supuestos expertos que no parecen serlo, nula atención al cliente...).
> ...



Yo he comprado 2 veces y me ha llegado lo que pedí, pero la última vez tardó mucho por el covid. No esperes encontrar gangas, yo creo que ellos mismos (vendedores) autopujan.


----------



## Forcopula (20 Abr 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> ¿
> 
> 
> ¿Admiten pago paypal?, no veo las formas de pago.



A paypal le hacen recargo de un 4%, si admiten


Mrbcn dijo:


> Como sabes cuántas quedan?



Si las metes en la cesta y le vas dando al +1 en la cesta en algun momento te dice que no hay stock. Se han debido de acabar y han repuesto otros 23


Mrbcn dijo:


> Yo he comprado 2 veces y me ha llegado lo que pedí, pero la última vez tardó mucho por el covid. No esperes encontrar gangas, yo creo que ellos mismos (vendedores) autopujan.



Respecto a catawiki.. yo pujo en los ultimos minutos porque no me fio. La semana pasada compre 4 libertades de 1oz de 1996, 97, 98 y 99 por 160 incluyendo comisiones y envio. No me parece mala compra, ya estan en casa y muy contento, todo perfecto


----------



## rory (20 Abr 2020)

Qué tienda está teniendo mejores precios en oro?


----------



## cacho_perro (20 Abr 2020)

rory dijo:


> Qué tienda está teniendo mejores precios en oro?



Y lo preguntas en un hilo de plata.... respuesta corta: ninguna. Está el mercado de locos...


----------



## rory (21 Abr 2020)

Coño, error, no me he dado cuenta.


----------



## Berciano230 (21 Abr 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Creo recordar que había un forero que coleccionaba las kookaburras. Dejo este enlace de un usuario (no soy yo xD) en catawiki que tiene varios lotes en subasta por si le interesa a él o a cualquiera que me lea Ver mis lotes en las subastas de Catawiki de esta semana
> Un saludo



Es seguro Catawiki? Nunca lo use, conoceis alguna mas interesante? Saludos y gracias


----------



## Forcopula (21 Abr 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Es seguro Catawiki? Nunca lo use, conoceis alguna mas interesante? Saludos y gracias



Yo he comprado 3 veces y sin problema, ahora estoy vendiendo y a ver la experiencia.
Aparte de eBay no conozco ninguna más, pero tampoco he buscado demasiado.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (19 Feb 2021)

He estado leyendo este hilo y me parece muy interesante. Curioso que nadie lo reflote en los tiempos en los que nos encontramos, con el tema del Silversqueez y el oro bajando, las economías hundiéndose y el Bitcoin subiendo en cohete.


----------

